# Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2010



## JadeIcing

So this is the start of a new year. First post recap of past blogs.

Â 

Last years blog:

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2009Â  So many changes we started fostering againÂ after a short break. Elvis and Teresa moved in making a happy couple. Montana became part of our family. Gabriel became our first sanctuary bunny. We also lost the last of our piggies. Logan Jake, Samuel Elijah, and Kingsley Merlin.

Previous Blogs:
Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2006Â We joined in late august and lots had already happened. Ringo had his first bout of head-tilt. Teresa was spayed and got a new boyfriend. Dallas joined our family. 

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 1Â Lot's happened we started fostering. Connor was neutered and moved in with Teresa and Dallas. Elvis and Wyatt joined our family but one of the biggest losses happened. We lost our sweet diva Samantha Jane.

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2007 Part 2Â Our first two guinea pigs Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake joined us a few months later Mason Alexander and Kingsley Merlin joined us.. They brought us joy when we were suffering and now we grieve for them as well. I started working again. Chibi came just after Christmas...

Alicia and the Zoo Crew 2008Â  It was obvious that Chibi had found his home with us. We ended up seperating Teresa from the boys and Chibi joined them instead. Apple joined our family traveling from Ohio to CT.Â WeÂ were nervous wrecks waiting as things developed. We also lost our guinea pig Mason Alexander.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great start to the new blog, I think Montana would love to visit Indiana.


----------



## fuzz16

i think you should also add pictures of everyone!!! lol


----------



## hartleybun

nice recap - hoppy new year zoo crew:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Great start to the new blog, I think Montana would love to visit Indiana.



Umm no.


----------



## JadeIcing

fuzz16 wrote:


> i think you should also add pictures of everyone!!! lol



I will soon.


----------



## JadeIcing

hartleybun wrote:


> nice recap - hoppy new year zoo crew:bunnydance:



Thank you.


----------



## SweetSassy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> fuzz16 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you should also add pictures of everyone!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will soon.
Click to expand...

:yes:


----------



## paul2641

We want pictures now NOW NOW!


----------



## JadeIcing

paul2641 wrote:


> We want pictures now NOW NOW!



I'm at work.


----------



## paul2641

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> paul2641 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> We want pictures now NOW NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at work.
Click to expand...

You know what to do role and dive out the window and run home span the pictures, Run back to work and have them uploaded in the next 10 seconds inkbouce:!


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wabbitdad12 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Great start to the new blog, I think Montana would love to visit Indiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm no.
Click to expand...

I agree with Ali... Hannah Celeste Montana wants to come to visit for a bit in Wisconsin. (She told me herself...)


----------



## nicolevins

*paul2641 wrote: *


> We want pictures now NOW NOW!


:yeahthat:


[line]

P.S:nicethread


----------



## kirbyultra

Happy new year Ali!


----------



## JadeIcing

So bye bye power cord hello iPhone. No pics for atleast a week.


----------



## hartleybun

:tears2::tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Happy gotcha day to Connor.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Happy gotcha day to Connor.


Aww thanks that is my baby boy. Tomorrow is Elvis's gotcha!


----------



## JadeIcing

Posted somewhere else.

Long with pictures.

Ok so below you will see what my guys live in. As far as out time the living room is bunny proofed. They all get out time but time depends on bunny or bunnies. Not all in the same day unless we are home all day.

Days we get out at 4pm 

Apple and Gabriel can play togther so that helps. They are out for 2-3hrs. 

Ringo 2hrs.

Wyatt 1-2hrs. He is not active. Starts spraying.

Montana free range when they are not out.

Days out 1:30-2pm:

Liam 3-4hrs

Trio 3-4hrs 

Elvis and Teresa 2-3hrs

Montana free when others penned

Now this varies day to day. It all depends bunnies what we are doing and so on. Atleast2 days a week one of us is home all day.



Montana lives in the hall the hallway is 7ft long by 3ft. 







Trio is in 47in x 22in two level cage. 













Gabriel and soon Elvis and Teresa(3ft by 2ft currently)and Liam will be in 45 and 1/2in x 22in cage.












Ringo is in 38in x 23inch cage. Wyatt will be going into the same type of cage. (They moved)










Currently Liam and Wyatt are in a 3x2 nic cage. 

Apple is in a 38 1/2 inx 20 1/2 in and soon to be new foster will be in the same.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow, that's a lot of cages. What did you do with all the NIC pieces?


----------



## SweetSassy

Question, cause I don't know. Is your plan to put all the bunnies in cages? And not use NIC anymore? 



I see Teresa.....she is sooocute 



Who is the trio?(names) I like their cage. Really nice. :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

Awe... little Apple always makes me smile!! :inlove:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Question, cause I don't know. Is your plan to put all the bunnies in cages? And not use NIC anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I see Teresa.....she is sooocute
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the trio?(names) I like their cage. Really nice. :biggrin2:



Yes all will be in cages. NIC is still used to block off for travel pens and so on.

Thank you she is.

Trio is Dallas the lop, Chibi the ND, and Connor the polish.


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe... little Apple always makes me smile!! :inlove:
> 
> myheart


She makes us all smile.


----------



## hartleybun

im loving the way the bunnies have taken over your house i had a large utility room/shed once that was going to be my laundry room...then the bunnies arrived


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a cutie!


----------



## JadeIcing

2010 sucks big time.

Oh have another foster.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 2010 sucks big time.
> 
> Oh have another foster.


Wow... that really does suck...


----------



## JadeIcing

myheart wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 sucks big time.
> 
> Oh have another foster.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... that really does suck...
Click to expand...


Virgil is awesome the rest sucks.


----------



## JadeIcing

kirbyultra wrote:


> Wow, that's a lot of cages. What did you do with all the NIC pieces?



Just saw this. We are using it as gates to block things and so on.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## myheart

Ali, you know that pics of Apple always make my heart melt... How am I going to get through the rest of the day after seeing all of these wonderful pics of her? I wish she were here for me to cuddle and smooch. 

:inlove:{{{ sending tons of cuddles and smooches to Apple }}}

myheart


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove::inlove: Love the video's. They are so cute! 

I love the way they wait for head pets.


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> Ali, you know that pics of Apple always make my heart melt... How am I going to get through the rest of the day after seeing all of these wonderful pics of her? I wish she were here for me to cuddle and smooch.
> 
> :inlove:{{{ sending tons of cuddles and smooches to Apple }}}
> 
> myheart


All mine. I will give her the cuddles and smooches for you.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :inlove::inlove: Love the video's. They are so cute!
> 
> I love the way they wait for head pets.


Hehe if I take to long I get nips.


----------



## SweetSassy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove::inlove: Love the video's. They are so cute!
> 
> I love the way they wait for head pets.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe if I take to long I get nips.
Click to expand...


LOl. You can tell they love you and are attached to you. It's so cute how they respond to you


----------



## JadeIcing

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove::inlove: Love the video's. They are so cute!
> 
> I love the way they wait for head pets.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe if I take to long I get nips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOl. You can tell they love you and are attached to you. It's so cute how they respond to you
Click to expand...

Thanks I try to bond with them all. Some make it easier than others.


----------



## JadeIcing

Temp Set-Up


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cute bunny overload!


----------



## undergunfire

HEY :grumpy:! MORE PICTURES OF GABRIEL, puuuuuhhhleaseeee :inlove:.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I want Wyatt photos 

(I also want to use some of our tax return money to buy Poe a cage like yours...let's see if I can convince the hubby  )


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> HEY :grumpy:! MORE PICTURES OF GABRIEL, puuuuuhhhleaseeee :inlove:.


If I post pictures will be of someone else.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I want Wyatt photos
> 
> (I also want to use some of our tax return money to buy Poe a cage like yours...let's see if I can convince the hubby  )



I will try and get some of him. Not sure how busy we will be. 

Good luck with that.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> HEY :grumpy:! MORE PICTURES OF GABRIEL, puuuuuhhhleaseeee :inlove:.
> 
> 
> 
> If I post pictures will be of someone else.
Click to expand...

Uhhhh....what are you talking about!?!?!?


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> HEY :grumpy:! MORE PICTURES OF GABRIEL, puuuuuhhhleaseeee :inlove:.
> 
> 
> 
> If I post pictures will be of someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhhh....what are you talking about!?!?!?
Click to expand...

You do know how many rabbits I have right.


----------



## undergunfire

Sometimes I forget how many bunnies you have - then I have to sit there and name them all off just to count them .


----------



## JadeIcing

I think that sometimes I blockmuch from people. I know that it is not healthy. If I told people EVERYTHING that went on they would think it was made up.I have always had to hold back most of my life, it gets annoying. Also sometimes I see friends and people close to me do really stupid things and I want to tell them that they are making mistakes but I know I have to let them make them. 

One of the things bothering me personally is my guinea pigs. I have not picked up their ashes. I want to bring them home but still haven't for different reasons we haven't. Hopefully very soon they will be all home.

Next post updates on the zoo.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> ...
> One of the things bothering me peronally is my guinea pigs. I have not picked up their ashes. I want to bring them home but still haven't for different reasons we haven't. Hopefully very soon they will be all home.



Completely understandable Ali. That had to be one of the most difficult losses you have ever had to go through. I still can't bring myself to take down the last fluid drip-bag that I used for Luna. I don't look at it too much anymore, but I can't take it down. Take your time, Ali, and we will try to remember the load you carry on your shoulders.

:hug:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> One of the things bothering me peronally is my guinea pigs. I have not picked up their ashes. I want to bring them home but still haven't for different reasons we haven't. Hopefully very soon they will be all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely understandable Ali. That had to be one of the most difficult losses you have ever had to go through. I still can't bring myself to take down the last fluid drip-bag that I used for Luna. I don't look at it too much anymore, but I can't take it down. Take your time, Ali, and we will try to remember the load you carry on your shoulders.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> myheart
Click to expand...


Thank you. It's been hitting lately harder than before. I am ready for them to come home. 

I finally made a final resting place. I was looking for a box for each (including Sams ashes who I had not been able to find the right one.) Instead I found a box with three sections. Perfect for my 4boys (Jake and Elijah were done together.)

Finally made an "urn".
























































Samanthas need to put her name on it....


----------



## pOker

Aww Ali, I am so glad that you are ready for them to come home..I understand why you waited, its such a hard situation..
But soon your babies will be with you again so you can rest your head at night, knowing that theyre still with you..


on a better note, i posted the dog treat recipe in the Baking Topic...hope it helps


----------



## JadeIcing

Feeding and litter boxes issues


----------



## JadeIcing

On Feb 7th Liam was adopted. This past Saturday I gave Virgil to another foster home that would be able to get him to more events. Lots of intrest in him. I have a litle girl that needs TLC.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have been fighting something since Saturday. I feel like crap.


----------



## kirbyultra

that sux. Feel better!


----------



## pOker

Feel Better Ali!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Trio (Connor, Dallas and Chibi)


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

Kashi


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Myia09

Gosh your bunnies are SO SO cute!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Gosh your bunnies are SO SO cute!


Thank you.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

love my Dallas!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> love my Dallas!!!!!!!


Umm mine.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

MINE, MINE,MINE


----------



## JadeIcing

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> MINE, MINE,MINE


Keep dreaming.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I will keep dreaming, lol


----------



## JadeIcing

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I will keep dreaming, lol


Dallas Stalker.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Dallas Stalker.


:highfive: :wave: :inlove: you say that like it is a bad thing,lol


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL



---------------


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

ha ha ha where did you get the siggie things about farmville? are we a little obsessed with farmville,lol


----------



## JadeIcing

Not at all. Im just saving those for when needed.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hellooo? :wave:Ali? Where are my picture updates of Apple? I mean... your picture updates...


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm soon I have a busy time ahead of me. :tears2:Lots of cleaning...


----------



## JadeIcing

The thing that is really hard, and really amazing, is giving up on being perfect and beginning the work of becoming yourself. 

by Anna Quindlen (1953 - )


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Awesome pics! I love all that art!

Just a premeditated question on EC. If it's just a cataract, and if we see any symptoms, would the left hing leg be the first? 

How did you deal with the first rabbit you ever saw w/ tilt? I'm scared of that, I mean, I cried when I saw the cataract in Snuff, but, it was a sudden change I didn't expect to see, so, it scared me. I've had to deal with some fast moving stuff with all buns I've owned, it's scarey.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Myia09

Love all your photos!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Love all your photos!



Thanks! :bunnydance:Wait till you see the others I took yesterday and today....

A taste...


----------



## kirbyultra

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>



I can just hear it. 

"Excellent..." a la Mr. Burns.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thank You, I'll be here all week. no I will...


----------



## JadeIcing

I do love that picture.This paticular session I did the bunnies that had b-days or gotchas from January - April.

Here are some of my fave of Connor.











































Next post is about Elvis.


----------



## Myia09

So adorable!
I also heard Mr. Burns "Excellent" lol


----------



## JadeIcing

Elvis










































Next Ringo


----------



## Myia09

Look at those beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Look at those beautiful blue eyes!



I've got two with blue eyes! They are stunning.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ringo































Teresa is next...


----------



## JadeIcing

Teresa









































Up next Dallas


----------



## JadeIcing

Dallas
























































Next Wyatt...


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt


----------



## undergunfire

Teresa makes me giggle because of her little body and HUGE eye balls.

Oh...and I'm stealing Kashi because I want a Pom now. The lady I work with might be having a litter this fall, so I told Ryan be ready for the cutest little ball of fluff to invade our house, HAHA!


----------



## JadeIcing

undergunfire wrote:


> Teresa makes me giggle because of her little body and HUGE eye balls.
> 
> Oh...and I'm stealing Kashi because I want a Pom now. The lady I work with might be having a litter this fall, so I told Ryan be ready for the cutest little ball of fluff to invade our house, HAHA!



Teresa is so pretty and petit. 

I just got new pictures and she looks adorable in them.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Wyatt!!!!!! Love that bunner!


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Ah!! I love all your rabbits! I think Ringo is my favorite though. He looks like he is a sweetheart from the pictures.


----------



## JimD

GREAT pics!!!!

Love my Wyatt!! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Wyatt!!!!!! Love that bunner!


I thought you would be happy.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Never2ManyBunnies wrote: *


> Ah!! I love all your rabbits! I think Ringo is my favorite though. He looks like he is a sweetheart from the pictures.


He is a sweetheart. Everyone who meets him falls in love...


----------



## JadeIcing

*JimD wrote: *


> GREAT pics!!!!
> 
> Love my Wyatt!! :inlove:


I can not believe it is 3 years since he came here!


----------



## JadeIcing

Montana...






































Next is umm intresting....


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Elf Mommy

OMG!!! That is too funny! like a "mini-me" version


----------



## kahlin

Cute pictures!


----------



## undergunfire

HAHAHAHAH! Its funny that your biggest and smallest girl is Agouti, LOL!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks for the comment guys. I am going to be busy for a few days so won't be around. I have somethings to talk about when I am back and posting. Behave while I am away.:highfive:


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - I love the one with Theresa and Montana...I have one a lot like that from when Zeus was at Magic Happens...don't know if I've ever shared it before...






I think Theresa/Montana look much better though...


----------



## mistyjr

i love the blue eye bunny!


----------



## JadeIcing

*mistyjr wrote: *


> i love the blue eye bunny!


That would be Elvis.


----------



## Myia09

Montana is so beautiful!


----------



## SweetSassy

:faint:Omg.... :inlove:Lots of beautiful bunny pic's!!! Teresa is gorgeous. I like the pic with her and Montanna. Lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia09 wrote:


> Montana is so beautiful!



Thank you she says she knows.


----------



## JadeIcing

SweetSassy wrote:


> :faint:Â Omg.... :inlove:Â Lots of beautiful bunny pic's!!! Teresa is gorgeous. I like the pic with her and Montanna. Lol.



Ty.


----------



## JadeIcing

The Dog Akasha Maharet aka Kashi in no order...

I will be bathing and give her a trim tomorrow...


----------



## JadeIcing

So in 15mins I head out to get crickets and new heat bulb for Bo than back home. Feed Jax and change bulb for Bo. Than off to Springfield to go to the movies with my mom(her treat). See my grandma and my god kids.


----------



## kirbyultra

That's so funny that they'd let you stack'em. LOL
So happy to see pics of your animals!


----------



## JadeIcing

Yea that was not easy. Had to be very fast!


----------



## Myia09

I am glad I don't have to deal with heat lamps..they scare me!


----------



## undergunfire

How did the bath and haircut go for Kashi? I just love her and really can't wait until the other groomer at the shop has her litter of Poms. I'm trying to do research on Poms right now and really have to think about it because when we go to move (providing everyone is still alive), then that would be 2 little dogs, 3 kitties, and 4 bunnies (rats will be passed on and mouse probably won't be with us for 3 years). That sounds like such an easy number of pets, LOL....but a landlord might not think so since we will have to rent for maybe a year before purchasing a house.

Are you still thinking about going to groom school? I had a really odd dream that we ended up moving near you and you and I ran a grooming shop/pet boutique together called "Hop To It - Pet Salon & Boutique". How freaking fun would that be?!


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia09 wrote:


> I am glad I don't have to deal with heat lamps..they scare me!



You don't have heat lamps?


----------



## JadeIcing

Amy I can go on and on about poms you know how I love them. Kashi gets her bath tomorrow.  

That would be awesome school is still in my head. Not changed it would be awesome if we could. Hehe his cousin could join us too.


----------



## Myia09

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Myia09 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I don't have to deal with heat lamps..they scare me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have heat lamps?
Click to expand...


No, leopard geckos need belly heat, not radiant heat. So I use heat pads.

With heat lamps, leopard geckos can have digestion issues. It is all about natural habitat. They live on hard clay in the wild and make burrows..they are warmed by the sun, hence belly heat. They are rarley out in the open, and they don't bask in sun like other reptiles. 

So sand and heat lamps are common misguidence of leopard gecko care.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Myia09 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I don't have to deal with heat lamps..they scare me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have heat lamps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, leopard geckos need belly heat, not radiant heat. So I use heat pads.
> 
> With heat lamps, leopard geckos can have digestion issues. It is all about natural habitat. They live on hard clay in the wild and make burrows..they are warmed by the sun, hence belly heat. They are rarley out in the open, and they don't bask in sun like other reptiles.
> 
> So sand and heat lamps are common misguidence of leopard gecko care.
Click to expand...

AhI for some reason thought you had more than just the geckos. I do have the lamp for added heat for Jax. Now with the bigger tank need a new under one. 



Bo's new tank....




























I still have to buy other things but little by little...


----------



## Myia09

Not yet! I am getting a German Giant Bearded Dragon however, and I will unfortunatly have to deal with those icky heat lamps! I am scared to death of them. 

Is that a 20 gallon? Bo is so small! I thought he was a couple years old? The Blue Tounge I rehabiliated had to be housed in a 55 gallon. 

But he looks happy and healthy!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Not yet! I am getting a German Giant Bearded Dragon however, and I will unfortunatly have to deal with those icky heat lamps! I am scared to death of them.
> 
> Is that a 20 gallon? Bo is so small! I thought he was a couple years old? The Blue Tounge I rehabiliated had to be housed in a 55 gallon.
> 
> But he looks happy and healthy!


Not 20gallon.... The last one is the one I bought...



http://www.zilla-rules.com/products/critter-cages.htm


----------



## Myia09

So is it a 30 or 40?


----------



## JadeIcing

40


----------



## Myia09

Awesome! I hear you about waiting to put things in..reptile equipment is surprisingly expensive. What are you planning to add (if anything)?


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Awesome! I hear you about waiting to put things in..reptile equipment is surprisingly expensive. What are you planning to add (if anything)?


I am going to talk to Ren...


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> 40



Is that the big one you had when I was there? 

It was funny - I was half asleep - stumbling around and wandered into the room and saw that and was like "YIKES". 

It woke me up enough to take a look - and then go back out. 

Your critters are definitely bigger than our geckos here in Texas (the tiny wild ones I love to watch).


----------



## undergunfire

Yay for Bo's AWESOME new tank! I love that little guy...he's gotta be my favorite besides Beardies.


Peg....ICK!!! Those nasty little geckos are your house always scared me so much. They cling to the porch roof and are almost translucent pink. I get the creeps just thinking about they scurrying away. hahaha!


----------



## TinysMom

At least they weren't frogs Amy....

I think they're so cute. I like the white ones we see sometimes. Well - not white exactly but not pink either.


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh.....frogs _*puke*._


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hey I like frogs. 

Amy you should see the geckos on the island. There all brown and funny looking. 

Peg when I am going to see the geckos by your house i need to make a 8 hour drive one day. Oh and Amy I may fly out to phoenix one day to.

Ali you have to come to me with Apply in hand


----------



## undergunfire

I think we just need to get Alicia out here so we can all meet up and do a little weekend vacation.....heeeeey bunny fest in Cali :bunnydance:.


----------



## TinysMom

I'd say we need to meet up at Ali's so we can steal her bunnies - but there isn't enough space for us to all sleep there.

I know - we can go to Amy's and steal bunnies. I have dibs on Morgan!


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'd say we need to meet up at Ali's so we can steal her bunnies - but there isn't enough space for us to all sleep there.


Well I got an air matress now and things are different so maybe I could fit more.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Ali you have to come to me with Apply in hand


No...:grumpy:


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I think we just need to get Alicia out here so we can all meet up and do a little weekend vacation.....heeeeey bunny fest in Cali :bunnydance:.


:biggrin2:Who is paying for me to go?


----------



## Happi Bun

Bo is so handsome! He looks very comfortable. How is his personality? I remember going outside as a child and finding large Skinks under things and they were little devils! I also saved quite a few from neighborhood cats. They are cool. At the reptile expo there was one big one I thought was fake because he was just chillin on the table perfectly still with his eyes closed.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Bo is so handsome! He looks very comfortable. How is his personality? I remember going outside as a child and finding large Skinks under things and they were little devils! I also saved quite a few from neighborhood cats. They are cool. At the reptile expo there was one big one I thought was fake because he was just chillin on the table perfectly still with his eyes closed.


I think Bo may be a girl. Bo is my baby, oh my I just love Bo! Bo likes to lay down with me. He/She will curl up against my neck. He/She will also eat from my hand. :biggrin2:


----------



## RandomWiktor

Aw I love that Bo has a bigger tank now, it looks great  I would definitely consider a second hide so he can have a cool end and warm end hide. A piece of cork bark at a slight slant would be fun for him to climb over/under, and some live or fake plants will give it a more natural & protected feel. It's off to a great start! He's one lucky skink!


----------



## JadeIcing

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Aw I love that Bo has a bigger tank now, it looks great  I would definitely consider a second hide so he can have a cool end and warm end hide. A piece of cork bark at a slight slant would be fun for him to climb over/under, and some live or fake plants will give it a more natural & protected feel. It's off to a great start! He's one lucky skink!



Haha we are making a list of things to get now... 

Cork bark? (Still learning.) He/She did have a piece of bark to climb before but he/she just ignored it. 

I would like to do live but not sure if I could keep it alive. I do have some fake ones around I am going to add...

Now a question can I use that same floor stuff for Jax (the gecko)?


----------



## Myia09

You mean substrate? 

Leopard geckos are very prone to impaction. I reconmend tile, as it works the best, is a heat graidant, and looks very nice. It is very cheap..buy 2 12x12 and 2 6x6 for a standard 20 gallon long. I think I paid a total of $6..and it lasts forever so you never need to replace it, just wipe it off.

You can also use reptile carpet or paper towels.

Some people do use eco earth or other earthy substate, but leopard geckos shouldn't be in that much humidity. They should have a humid hide on teh warm side of the tank; but not for thier entire tank. 

Plus, like I said it is still a risk of impaction, so you have 2 negatives.


----------



## RandomWiktor

+1 Myia - I prefer tile strongly as well. Holds heat nicely, zero impaction risk.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> You mean substrate?





> Yup I am using eco-earth for Bo. Just started. Jax has paper towels but I had tile (12x12)for when he went into the bigger tank. I just love the look of the eco-earth in Bo's tank.





> Leopard geckos are very prone to impaction. I reconmend tile, as it works the best, is a heat graidant, and looks very nice. It is very cheap..buy 2 12x12 and 2 6x6 for a standard 20 gallon long. I think I paid a total of $6..and it lasts forever so you never need to replace it, just wipe it off.





> Yea I have heard some of the stories about impaction.. I just need to have my step dad cut some of the tilesmaller.





> You can also use reptile carpet or paper towels.





> The caresheet I was reading didn't like the carpet. Plus I'd rather use the tile.





> Some people do use eco earth or other earthy substate, but leopard geckos shouldn't be in that much humidity. They should have a humid hide on teh warm side of the tank; but not for thier entire tank.
> 
> Plus, like I said it is still a risk of impaction, so you have 2 negatives.



Hmm things to consider.... What if I did just some for the warm side... More or less where the tile doesn't cover not much just alittle. Eh but if it could cause a problem...


----------



## JadeIcing

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> +1 Myia - I prefer tile strongly as well. Holds heat nicely, zero impaction risk.


LOL that settles that...


----------



## Myia09

Well, I have moss in the humid hide I have, so I guess there is "risk" but I still wouldn't lay down some, because the humidity won't stay jsut on one side of the tank. It will effect the entire tank. 
Unlike a humid hide which stays in the hide. 

I hate cutting tile..home deopot and lowes do sell the tiles individually if that is easier. 

I don't like carpet either, but I much rather see a gecko on carpet than sand or another impaction risk substrate. Sometimes teeth/claws get caught on the carpet.


----------



## Myia09

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *RandomWiktor wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Myia - I prefer tile strongly as well. Holds heat nicely, zero impaction risk.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that settles that...
Click to expand...

LOL I see how it is now!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *RandomWiktor wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Myia - I prefer tile strongly as well. Holds heat nicely, zero impaction risk.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL that settles that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I see how it is now!
Click to expand...


When you have two people saying the same thing it holds more weight. 

I am messing with the tanks now. Jax is chowing on some meal worms. Jax is moving into the bigger tank which is also one of these.... http://www.zilla-rules.com/products/critter-cages.htm It is the 20gallon long. which is L30; W12; H12 (WAY TO SMALL FOR BO) I think this size perfect for Jax. 

Ren could you use Jax old one? It's small but maybe you could put it up to good use. L20 1/2 W10 1/2 H 12 1/2


----------



## undergunfire

I want the 20gal. long for Dex. What is the price on those in your area, Alicia? I think they were like $60 here, but I am going to go and check Petco right now.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I want the 20gal. long for Dex. What is the price on those in your area, Alicia? I think they were like $60 here, but I am going to go and check Petco right now.


I would have to check... As I said the other store had them a bit cheaper than Petco.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Peg....ICK!!! Those nasty little geckos are your house always scared me so much. They cling to the porch roof and are almost translucent pink. I get the creeps just thinking about they scurrying away. hahaha!


Just wait until you experience a tiny baby gecko scurry up your arm, under your shirt and into your bra! Yep, been there. Quite exciting.


----------



## Myia09

I keep 2 leopards per 20 gallon tank, so a 20 for one would be great.
I usually find my tanks on craigslist..it is usually at least $20 cheaper.
Petcos tanks are usually cheaper however.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I keep 2 leopards per 20 gallon tank, so a 20 for one would be great.




:bunnydance:So in other words she is a little spoiled. 

We are working wih her tank still...


----------



## undergunfire

I think Jax's tank looks really good! I also really love Bo's with that type of bedding.

I checked at my Petco and they want $74 for a 20 gal. long with a lid from the Zilla brand.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I think Jax's tank looks really good! I also really love Bo's with that type of bedding.
> 
> I checked at my Petco and they want $74 for a 20 gal. long with a lid from the Zilla brand.


I love the zilla brand I have had the 20gallon long one for about 5 years.


----------



## Myia09

The tanks looks great!

Only one suggestion-do you have calcium bowl in your tank? Leos can actually self regulate calcium, and its especially important to females. Its calcium w/o D3 preferably..I just put it in a soda cap.

Bo is making me miss Blue tounges! My rehab was really aggressive but cute!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> The tanks looks great!
> 
> Only one suggestion-do you have calcium bowl in your tank? Leos can actually self regulate calcium, and its especially important to females. Its calcium w/o D3 preferably..I just put it in a soda cap.
> 
> Bo is making me miss Blue tounges! My rehab was really aggressive but cute!



I mix cal w/0 d3 for Jax onto her food. Never heard of putting in there just like that.



I love my Bo.:inlove:


----------



## Myia09

I don't put it on crickets because it can suffocate crickets and they don't live as long, so basically its a waste of money.
But most people put pure calcium in the tanks too, if you go on geckofourms.net, you will see a lot of it. It is like a extra cushion.



lllretpile.com also has some great hides that looks like yours in Jax tank if you want to take a look!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Wow, the tanks are looking awesome! Nicely done!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I don't put it on crickets because it can suffocate crickets and they don't live as long, so basically its a waste of money.
> But most people put pure calcium in the tanks too, if you go on geckofourms.net, you will see a lot of it. It is like a extra cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> lllretpile.com also has some great hides that looks like yours in Jax tank if you want to take a look!


Hmm I am going to look into a dish I saw on that site that has a little part you could put it in. Thanks a lot the site is now on my faves and I am on the emailing list.


----------



## JadeIcing

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Wow, the tanks are looking awesome! Nicely done!


Thanks I am trying.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thought I would take pictures of Bo and share...


----------



## Happi Bun

Bo is so awesome! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Bo is so awesome! :biggrin2:


Yes Bo is!:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

Bo is sooooo darn cute!

When I come over then I will have to meet her and Jax....maybe that will make me get out of my _"You are cute, but I am kind of afraid of you"_ issue, LOL!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Reptiles look funny I would so have to leave them in there cage. 

Thats kinda grosses me out.


----------



## SweetSassy

I will stickwith soft, cuddly bunnies...LOl


----------



## JadeIcing

SweetSassy wrote:


> I will stickÂ with soft, cuddly bunnies...LOlÂ



Bo is soft and cuddly.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so added a second hide, new water and food dish.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Bo is awfully cute. I don't think I would ever own a reptile, but if I did, it would have to be a Bo look-alike.  Of course, I never, ever, thought I would own rats. But with four kids, I one day found myself coming home with four pet rats. You just never know what turns you'll take in life, I guess.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Never2ManyBunnies wrote: *


> Bo is awfully cute. I don't think I would ever own a reptile, but if I did, it would have to be a Bo look-alike.  Of course, I never, ever, thought I would own rats. But with four kids, I one day found myself coming home with four pet rats. You just never know what turns you'll take in life, I guess.


I honestly say that I love my girls/guys (still not sure). I have always questioning that.


----------



## undergunfire

Bo's tank looks really good! Awesome job .


I picked up some cute fabrics on super clearance at Joann's, so whenever I get my butt in gear you are going to have some really cute cage liners!


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Bo's tank looks really good! Awesome job .
> 
> 
> I picked up some cute fabrics on super clearance at Joann's, so whenever I get my butt in gear you are going to have some really cute cage liners!


Well hop to it! I need them...


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

undergunfire wrote:


> Bo's tank looks really good! Awesome job .
> 
> 
> I picked up some cute fabrics on super clearance at Joann's, so whenever I get my butt in gear you are going to have some really cute cage liners!



hey don't forget about me:wave:

I am just playing I know your not going to. :bunnydance:


----------



## Myia09

Jax is just a normal leopard gecko,
he could be classified as a "high yellow" but most normals nowadays are high yellows due to the breeding process.


High Yellow:
http://www.chrysalispets.co.uk/lizard_files/high_yellow_gecko.JPG

A True normal:
http://www.geckoranch.com/photos/grp601b.jpg

Common Normal:
http://www.reptilechannel.com/images/blog/leopard-gecko-blog-1-500.jpg


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> A True normal:
> http://www.geckoranch.com/photos/grp601b.jpg


:bunnydance:I think this one.


----------



## Myia09

Unfotunatly, he has too much yellow and his purple is a light lavender, not a dark purple..so not a "true normal" And Jax is banded..when a true normal isn't banded, it flows naturally. I have you a bad photo..(I was lazy and just googled)

Here is a real normal:




They are pretty hard to come by these days..and actually they cost just as much as designer morphs


----------



## Myia09

Common normal:
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6430/highyellow.jpg


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Jax is just a normal leopard gecko,
> he could be classified as a "high yellow" but most normals nowadays are high yellows due to the breeding process.
> 
> 
> High Yellow:
> http://www.chrysalispets.co.uk/lizard_files/high_yellow_gecko.JPG


:highfive:Yup high yellow


----------



## RandomWiktor

FYI, the lil lady gecko is starting to eat very well so I suspect she'll be ready some time in early/mid May to come to your home! 

The tank will be at least 20g, right? I think you said it'd be a lot like Jax's tank but I have a bad memory, hah.

Very excited at the prospect of her getting such a great home


----------



## JadeIcing

RandomWiktor wrote:


> FYI, the lil lady gecko is starting to eat very well so I suspect she'll be ready some time in early/mid May to come to your home!
> 
> The tank will be at least 20g, right? I think you said it'd be a lot like Jax's tank but I have a bad memory, hah.
> 
> Very excited at the prospect of her getting such a great home



Sweet!!

Yup same size. 

That's the feeling I get when my fosters get adopted.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## RandomWiktor

Soon to be yours, once fattened up a bit


----------



## JadeIcing

Wow can't wait. She is so skinny.


----------



## undergunfire

Awww! Your new guy/girl is actually pretty cute! I also love Jax, but again....I would need to get used to those tails of theirs (coming from the girl who adores rat tails ).


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Awww! Your new guy/girl is actually pretty cute! I also love Jax, but again....I would need to get used to those tails of theirs (coming from the girl who adores rat tails ).


Get over it...


----------



## Myia09

She is pretty! Great addition!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> She is pretty! Great addition!


I sent my mom her picture and said look at your new grandchild. Her response was when do we get to meet her.:rofl:


----------



## JadeIcing

Tomorrow will be working on bunny pictures... For today....























Thanks Myia for the suggestion she now has it in her dish at all the time..











For those who dare watch... Jax on the hunt....

Don't mind my insanity....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Thats crazy!!

I could never do that although I enjoyed it.


----------



## Myia09

Love the tanks!
I love when geckos hunt..especially when they "wag" thier tails..they have the cutest intent faces.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Love the tanks!
> I love when geckos hunt..especially when they "wag" thier tails..they have the cutest intent faces.



Thanks plants are next (my mom is getting them some) plus I will pick some up. It is amazing what the back drop does to it. I am going bring up (Read that as Rob is bringing it up.) the other tank and start getting it set up. 

I love how her tail gets so active!:biggrin:


----------



## undergunfire

Oh my gosh....thats so funny how she licks her lips! I still could never feed bugs....worms make me cringe and crickets freak me out because they jump.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Oh my gosh....thats so funny how she licks her lips! I still could never feed bugs....worms make me cringe and crickets freak me out because they jump.



:whistlingSo I can't toss one on you?


----------



## undergunfire

Uhm, no....I would probably have a panic attack and cry.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Uhm, no....I would probably have a panic attack and cry.


Chicken.:rofl:


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so giddy! Bo is eatting greens on her own!


----------



## undergunfire

You suck. I was at PetSmart today looking around all of the reptile stuff and actually looking at the geckos up close to see if their tails were really all that bad. Eh...the tails are weird - I wish they weren't so fat looking!


----------



## JadeIcing

Chibi says hi!


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> You suck. I was at PetSmart today looking around all of the reptile stuff and actually looking at the geckos up close to see if their tails were really all that bad. Eh...the tails are weird - I wish they weren't so fat looking!


Lol what about a different type of lizard?:whistling


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You suck. I was at PetSmart today looking around all of the reptile stuff and actually looking at the geckos up close to see if their tails were really all that bad. Eh...the tails are weird - I wish they weren't so fat looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what about a different type of lizard?:whistling
Click to expand...


Maybe a Beardie, but I just don't think I'm the reptile type, LOL. I like furry things .


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You suck. I was at PetSmart today looking around all of the reptile stuff and actually looking at the geckos up close to see if their tails were really all that bad. Eh...the tails are weird - I wish they weren't so fat looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what about a different type of lizard?:whistling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a Beardie, but I just don't think I'm the reptile type, LOL. I like furry things .
Click to expand...

Don't think a beardie is for you, try smaller.


----------



## JadeIcing

From Easter Sunday at the inlaws...






































More to come.


----------



## JadeIcing

More to come...


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## kirbyultra

Yay!!! Bunny pictures! Is that your backyard? It's so great for a bun run.


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Yay!!! Bunny pictures! Is that your backyard? It's so great for a bun run.


My inlaws. Next time we go we are sure we are taking the funny bunnies (Ringo, Gabriel, and Apple) Maybe somebunny else if not EVERYONE and I do mean everyone. :shock:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying "hey Fran, come and get me" <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait i have an itch on my foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KISS-A-LICIOUS FACE


Ehhem, are you inlaws close to me? were you close to me with DALLAS?!?!?!?!?!?!?

thank you for the text pic the other day,lol, i didnt get it till that night when i went to plug my phone in,lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

We were closer but not close enough.


----------



## undergunfire

Fran....when I move out there I'm stealing Chibi and you can steal Dallas :biggrin:.


:whistling


----------



## myheart

:bawl: Someone bring me Apple and Hannah...!!!!

(please :wiggle)


----------



## SunnyCait

*squees* They're so flippin CUTE!!!!!!!  I love them.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Fran....when I move out there I'm stealing Chibi and you can steal Dallas :biggrin:.
> 
> 
> :whistling


Ummm no.


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> :bawl: Someone bring me Apple and Hannah...!!!!
> 
> (please :wiggle)


Umm again no.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> *squees* They're so flippin CUTE!!!!!!!  I love them.


Thank you! I love how good they came out.


----------



## Myia09

Such GREAT photos!
And look at all those adorable blue eyes!

I love all your buns!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Such GREAT photos!
> And look at all those adorable blue eyes!
> 
> I love all your buns!


Ty and tywe do as well. :biggrin:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Fran....when I move out there I'm stealing Chibi and you can steal Dallas :biggrin:.
> 
> 
> :whistling



Awesome one of us will distract while the other one of us gets the rabbits :whistling


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

JadeIcing wrote:


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :bawl:Â Â  Someone bring me Apple and Hannah...!!!!
> 
> (please :wiggle)
> 
> 
> 
> Umm again no.
Click to expand...


I am sorry Apple is spoken for and even Storm and Jessi said they will take great care of her when she gets here. 

I will not disclose day and time.h34r2


----------



## JadeIcing

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Fran....when I move out there I'm stealing Chibi and you can steal Dallas :biggrin:.
> 
> 
> :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome one of us will distract while the other one of us gets the rabbits :whistling
Click to expand...

:scared: Really you guys are going to get it.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :bawl: Someone bring me Apple and Hannah...!!!!
> 
> (please :wiggle)
> 
> 
> 
> Umm again no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry Apple is spoken for and even Storm and Jessi said they will take great care of her when she gets here.
> 
> I will not disclose day and time.h34r2
Click to expand...



Umm while no one is getting her she does have first dibs.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Fran....when I move out there I'm stealing Chibi and you can steal Dallas :biggrin:.
> 
> 
> :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome one of us will distract while the other one of us gets the rabbits :whistling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scared: Really you guys are going to get it.
Click to expand...

YUP we are going to get it, the rabbits that is :thumbup


----------



## JadeIcing

Alicia's Zoo Crew Bonding Journals 

Fran I will kick you.


----------



## kirbyultra

Hey, it's your fault for posting up all these delish pictures of your cutie buns! Can you honestly blame us for planning a bunnapping or two, or 5?? :whistling


----------



## JadeIcing

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Hey, it's your fault for posting up all these delish pictures of your cutie buns! Can you honestly blame us for planning a bunnapping or two, or 5?? :whistling


:scared:


----------



## JadeIcing

No this isn't staying there just comparing.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ooooh exciting! When you adopt her, do you need some decor? ie. hiding logs or the like?


----------



## JadeIcing

RandomWiktor wrote:


> Ooooh exciting! When you adopt her, do you need some decor? ie. hiding logs or the like?



I planned on buying some before she gets here. Also we are looking into making those styromfoam wall/hides.  By we I mean my brother.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

JadeIcing wrote:


> RandomWiktor wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh exciting! When you adopt her, do you need some decor? ie. hiding logs or the like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on buying some before she gets here. Also we are looking into making those styromfoam wall/hides.  By we I mean my brother.
Click to expand...


Ali if your still up call my house phone.


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove: I love all the bunny pic's. 

I got a chuckle out of everyone wanting to take them. Lol. I can understand why. They're allso adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> :inlove: I love all the bunny pic's.
> 
> I got a chuckle out of everyone wanting to take them. Lol. I can understand why. They're allso adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

So on March 8 I bought 3 bags of 45# litter and 2 50# of pellets. This week I used the last bag of litter and and just opened the second bag of pellets. I spent $50.41. The pellets were 16.99 a bagand the litter was $6.79 a bag. I am thinking that since the pellets lasted 2mnths I have 2mnths before I need to buy. So I am going to buy $50 worth of litter which would be about 7 bags. That should last 4-5mnths. Than when I need pellets buy $50 worth which would be 3 bags which should last 6mnts.Hay is about a bale of month which is $10.

So I would spend about $320 for the year on pellets, litter and hay. :thumbup


----------



## RandomWiktor

That's not too bad for the number of bunnies. And judging by that ADORABLE gray lop, it's well worth it! *drools with envy*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> That's not too bad for the number of bunnies. And judging by that ADORABLE gray lop, it's well worth it! *drools with envy*


:shame he is mine h34r2


----------



## Myia09

I made a thread about monthly cost and I think mine came out to like 32...but now its probably more. :/

So its like $380 a year.


----------



## undergunfire

Gosh, Alicia....I have 4 rabbits and I probably spend about $400 a year on food/toys/litter/hay/cage supplies/etc. How do you do it so cheap? LOL


----------



## JadeIcing

I buy in bulk and have decent prices.


----------



## JadeIcing

Status from Facebookyesterday.



> Ok so I feel good but sort of bad. I talked a family out of getting a bearded dragon at Petco. They weren't going to care for it the way it needed. The boy would want to but mom wasn't on board. So I gave her facts and she changed her mind. :/



They were looking at housing it in a 20gallon long. It would NOT be getting all the food it would need and so on.I know I did the right thing but the kid was already doing pretty much everything wrong with his leopard gecko. Igave him a few tipsand the link to the gecko forum. Sadly the poor thing more than likely won't get much more because mom is not keen on the needs. Iwould have asked the boy(he was 16)for itbut he kept going on and on about how he wouldn't give it up. I just hope the forum helps him.


----------



## Happi Bun

You did the right thing talking them out of it. :nod

Hopefully he will start caring for his leopard gecko better.


----------



## JadeIcing

In blue is the new geckos name. :biggrin2:

A-AKASHA MAHERET
B-BO THE SNACK 
C-CONNOR GRAYSON
D-DALLAS JINX JONES/\DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
E-ELVIS AARON
F-
G- Gwyneth Apple Hoshi
H- Hannah Celeste Montana/\Honey Girl*
*I- Isadora Charlotte aka Charlie*
J-JACKIE JAX
K-KINGSLEY MERLIN*
L-LOGAN JAKE*/\LONELY THE HAMSTER*
M- MASON ALEXANDER*/\MOLLY MARIE*
N-
O-
P-
Q-
R-RINGO STARR
S-SAMUEL ELIJAH* /\ SAMANTHA JANE*
T-TERESA MEKARE
U-
V-
W-WYATT EARP
X- Xavier Gabriel
Y-
Z-
* D=Deceased


----------



## RandomWiktor

Here's Ms. Isadora, freshly shed! The angle makes her tail look thinner than it really is, but her overall body condition is looking decent AND, she's been enthusiastically self feeding all week with good poops! About ready to go IMO, as I'm sure you're very capable of just feeding her until her tail is fat as can be now that she's over the hurdle of getting her body condition up where it belongs.


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin: God I can't wait!!!Yea feeding isn't an issue.


----------



## Myia09

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## JadeIcing

New rescue... Don't ask I am still mad. Currently at my moms house. No idea male or female.


----------



## Myia09

She is adorable!


----------



## undergunfire

Did you find out if he/she is male or female? When is "it" coming to your house?


----------



## JadeIcing

No idea sex and tomorrow morning early I have the feeling or late latetonight.


----------



## JadeIcing

Someone is intrested in Audrey and Morgan(new rescue) may have a potential home already!!! Top it off both are awesome homes. The one for Morgan would be with my last fosters new home as his friend!!!!! (Virgil by the way)

My foster Audrey




































My new foster Morgan (unless we change it)



















































My last two foster dont think I shared...
Liam














































and Virgil


----------



## Myia09

I LOVE virgil!


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia09 wrote:


> I LOVE virgil!



Virgil was awesome. I really hope they consider Morgan. I am on my way to Audreys adoption date. So hope it works. I also have even MORE news to share when I get home.


----------



## Happi Bun

Even more news? Ah, the suspense! :biggrin:

I have so much respect for people who foster. It's harder than people think! 
Especially when they are fostering bunnies so adorable.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Even more news? Ah, the suspense! :biggrin:
> 
> I have so much respect for people who foster. It's harder than people think!
> Especially when they are fostering bunnies so adorable.



.........next post........

Thank you she was adopted to an awesome home!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ms. Isadora Charlotte is here!!!!!!!


----------



## undergunfire

Yaaaaay Isa (thats what I am calling her, so bleeeh!).


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

JadeIcing wrote:


> No idea sex and tomorrow morning early I have the feeling or late lateÂ tonight.



This could be so taken in the wrong context!!!!!!:innocent


----------



## undergunfire

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea sex and tomorrow morning early I have the feeling or late latetonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be so taken in the wrong context!!!!!!:innocent
Click to expand...

HHAHAHAHAHA - I almost peed myself and I scared Jenson from bursting out in laughter!!

:laugh:


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock:Really?? You guys are horrible.


----------



## undergunfire

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

So Audrey gets picked up today and leaves for her new home in New York. Everytime a foster leaves you get this feeling inside worried that it is this the right home for them. Every once in awhile you get a feeling inside when they go to their new home that it is the best possible home. That it is the RIGHT home for your foster. As I was telling the lady about Audrey they asked if I could let her go because I spoke with so much love. I told them yes that I loved all my fosters but that what mattered to me was finding them the home they deserved. That when they did find that home it opened the space to help another one. So yes I am sad to see her go but I am also thrilled she has found her place in the world.


----------



## undergunfire

Good job, Alicia! I know the feeling you are talking about - luckily that feeling does go away a week or so after they get adopted because you KNOW they went to a great home. Theeeen you get to do it all over again with a new foster .


----------



## JadeIcing

I have the feeling that Morgan won't be here long. He is to perfecteven Rob said that if we didn't have the number of bunnies that we have that he would like to keep him. We both adore him.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so yes it isn't bunny related but I just have to share. A lot of people may not get it but my girls are just as important to me as the bunnies.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Oh my goodness, they are so beautiful!!!!! Are they easy to handle?


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you! I am in love with my new girl. Jax is very very easy to handle. Isadora... she is fast!! I am in love.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Where are the pictures of your new set up? I have been waiting a long time.


----------



## JadeIcing

I would have to finish.


----------



## undergunfire

Aww! How does Jax like having a sister? I know they don't live together, but do they "perk up" when they see each other?


----------



## TinysMom

I have no desire to hold one (yuck) - but I have to admit that they are very pretty....I love their markings.

How long can they live?


----------



## JadeIcing

I was reading 10-20yrs. :biggrin:I am looking into another type of gecko.... :biggrin2:

Viper Gecko


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Aww! How does Jax like having a sister? I know they don't live together, but do they "perk up" when they see each other?



Don't seem to react.


----------



## Myia09

I have rehabed about 5 viper geckos..honestly, I don't feel like they are a good "pet"...

They are not as friendly and tend to hide way more than leopard geckos.

But if you are okay with that, I say go for it!


----------



## Myia09

p.s I think the longest living leopard gecko I have seen/heard has been 12 years.


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia09 wrote:


> I have rehabed about 5 viper geckos..honestly, I don't feel like they are a good "pet"...
> 
> They are not as friendly and tend to hide way more than leopard geckos.
> 
> But if you are okay with that, I say go for it!



I am still learning about them, I don't mind so much if they can't be handled as much. I am going to go to the expo in White Plains NY. Meeting up with some people there. 

It's kind of funny talking with my husband we both agree that I am more of a reptile person. As our numbers go down we want to keep our total of bunnies at 5 (including fosters) with space for emergency intakes. At some point I would like to get a fire skink and crested gecko.


----------



## JadeIcing

Myia09 wrote:


> p.s I think the longest living leopard gecko I have seen/heard has been 12 years.



Very cool.


----------



## Myia09

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Myia09 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have rehabed about 5 viper geckos..honestly, I don't feel like they are a good "pet"...
> 
> They are not as friendly and tend to hide way more than leopard geckos.
> 
> But if you are okay with that, I say go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still learning about them, I don't mind so much if they can't be handled as much. I am going to go to the expo in White Plains NY. Meeting up with some people there.
> 
> It's kind of funny talking with my husband we both agree that I am more of a reptile person. As our numbers go down we want to keep our total of bunnies at 5 (including fosters) with space for emergency intakes. At some point I would like to get a fire skink and crested gecko.
Click to expand...



I used to be more reptile until I had bunnies. 

But it is way easier to have large number of reptiles..food will only cost you $30 a month if you buy in bulk from online, and of course they don't require as much "attention". Crested geckos make great pets, I love them. I can't wait until I get one (again) for myself. I am holding out until our reptiles shows..we only have 2 a year..one in Sept and one in Nov..we used to have one in Feb but it was cancelled this year.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Myia09 wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have rehabed about 5 viper geckos..honestly, I don't feel like they are a good "pet"...
> 
> They are not as friendly and tend to hide way more than leopard geckos.
> 
> But if you are okay with that, I say go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still learning about them, I don't mind so much if they can't be handled as much. I am going to go to the expo in White Plains NY. Meeting up with some people there.
> 
> It's kind of funny talking with my husband we both agree that I am more of a reptile person. As our numbers go down we want to keep our total of bunnies at 5 (including fosters) with space for emergency intakes. At some point I would like to get a fire skink and crested gecko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be more reptile until I had bunnies.
> 
> But it is way easier to have large number of reptiles..food will only cost you $30 a month if you buy in bulk from online, and of course they don't require as much "attention". Crested geckos make great pets, I love them. I can't wait until I get one (again) for myself. I am holding out until our reptiles shows..we only have 2 a year..one in Sept and one in Nov..we used to have one in Feb but it was cancelled this year.
Click to expand...



I love what I can do for bunnies but I love reptiles more. I need to make a long post soon.

I don't have to buy food in bulk yet but it will get to that at some point. Crested Gecko is a ways away for me but a must have at some point. We I have noticed have a lot. I am thinking about putting aside $200-$300 for the expo. What do you think?


----------



## JadeIcing

Jackie Jax


















































































Next Post Isadora Charlotte


----------



## JadeIcing

Isadora Charlotte


----------



## JadeIcing

Jackie Jax and Isadora Charlotte


----------



## RandomWiktor

She's so leggy, isn't she? I find it interesting how different the "frame" of a leopard gecko can be from animal to animal. My Asha has a very short, blunt head, stubby legs, a short-ish tail, etc. Ulrik has a long pointy snout, is very leggy like Isadora, has a very long tail, etc. 

Hopefully as she puts on more weight, though, she'll look a tad more stout.


----------



## JadeIcing

Tonight is wax worms night so I am sure she will have fun with that.

I thought I would share my feeding regime...

2x a week they get crickets.3x a week they get mealworms. 1x a week wax worms. Now talking on the gecko forum they thought my idea of doing wax worms 2x a week until she puts on more weight good. 

I don't do super worms but I may for her.

If things go as planned (which they better) I will be getting two viper geckos in July. :coolness:


----------



## Myia09

I hate superworms..ugh! lol!

I would suggest replacing the wax worms (Which are highly addictive, and she may reject mealworms) with dubia roaches. They are a great food source and they help put on weight while offering great variety in food!

Well..200-300 for just 2 geckos? Or for what?
Crested geckos range from $40-150..Viper geckos are about the same...but they are a bit more rare so you might pay more. I am not sure, I have never purchased one.
You pay more for sexed adults..but if you are not picky, you can get a single crested gecko unsexed baby for $40 (Sometimes less)

BUT if you are also getting a cage, yes 300 would be the ideal..I really really love exo terras for cresteds..

But here are some other cheaper options:
This is $65 Shipped
http://aquaterras.com/index.php?mai...ucts_id=1318:c5a82edb21b47d3712968d855b74c37e

I had that cage for a long time. It works really really well.

But I like to really dense out the cage with plants and vines and what not..which can easily cost $100 in itself. 

If you room temp is stable and good, a crested gecko does not need any lights, so that is an expense saver.

I know that I am trying to save about $500 for the shows in Sept/Nov (Luckily my bday is in August so I am asking for reptile show money) BUT I have quite an extensive list to buy. 

The great thing about shows is that they are way cheaper than stores, ordering online, ect ect.

But also have some cushion money in case you fall in love with something else! I think *most* impulse buys at reptile shows are okay..if you can afford it!

Did we decide on a morph for Isodora? She looks like a Mack Snow


----------



## JadeIcing

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I hate superworms..ugh! lol!





> As long as I am not alone.





> I would suggest replacing the wax worms (Which are highly addictive, and she may reject mealworms) with dubia roaches. They are a great food source and they help put on weight while offering great variety in food!





> Umm what do those look like? :expressionlessI limit it to 2 wax worms a feeding.





> Well..200-300 for just 2 geckos? Or for what?
> Crested geckos range from $40-150..Viper geckos are about the same...but they are a bit more rare so you might pay more. I am not sure, I have never purchased one.
> You pay more for sexed adults..but if you are not picky, you can get a single crested gecko unsexed baby for $40 (Sometimes less)





> Well I know (placing an order for 2 and I know that it going to run about 70-80) for the vipers. I am also going to buy supplies and what not. Possibly a tank if I find one I like. I want to be prepared. I don't think I will get a crested there but you never know.





> BUT if you are also getting a cage, yes 300 would be the ideal..I really really love exo terras for cresteds..
> 
> But here are some other cheaper options:
> This is $65 Shipped
> http://aquaterras.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1318:c5a82edb21b47d3712968d855b74c37e
> 
> I had that cage for a long time. It works really really well.
> 
> But I like to really dense out the cage with plants and vines and what not..which can easily cost $100 in itself.





> Which is why I am not sure I will be going for a crested anytime soon. I honestly think I may wait atleast another year for that.





> If you room temp is stable and good, a crested gecko does not need any lights, so that is an expense saver.





> I keep it so cool here will need them.





> I know that I am trying to save about $500 for the shows in Sept/Nov (Luckily my bday is in August so I am asking for reptile show money) BUT I have quite an extensive list to buy.





> Mine is in October but I am asking for early gifts (Dinero).





> The great thing about shows is that they are way cheaper than stores, ordering online, ect ect.
> But also have some cushion money in case you fall in love with something else! I think *most* impulse buys at reptile shows are okay..if you can afford it!





> I know I am spending atleast $100 for vipers and things I plan on getting for them there. I figure that $100-200 would be cushion.
Click to expand...




> Did we decide on a morph for Isodora? She looks like a Mack Snow


From my reading and research I agree.:big wink:


----------



## JadeIcing

I got her to eat 2 waxworms. :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

How big are they? If your hands are the size of mine, they are quite large.


----------



## JadeIcing

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> How big are they? If your hands are the size of mine, they are quite large.



I weighed them...

Jax is 48grams and Isadora is 32grams.


----------



## TinysMom

I just want to say I think so neat to see you getting excited about this. You *almost* make me want some geckos...but wait...we have tiny wild ones running around here! For free even!


----------



## undergunfire

LOL @ Peg! Yeah....uhm....I can't see you being a gecko owner. Hahahahahahaa.


I'm even less of a fan of the viper geckos :baghead...they look like a frog bred with a tarantula and now you have a fancy named gecko.


:run:
_*runs and hides before the gecko people get me*_


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> LOL @ Peg! Yeah....uhm....I can't see you being a gecko owner. Hahahahahahaa.
> 
> 
> I'm even less of a fan of the viper geckos :baghead...they look like a frog bred with a tarantula and now you have a fancy named gecko.
> 
> 
> :run:
> _*runs and hides before the gecko people get me*_



Chicken.


----------



## JadeIcing

Morgan is adoption pending. Get him neutered and than he is on his way to his new awesome home.:biggrin:


----------



## RandomWiktor

Woohoo, that's great news!


----------



## JadeIcing

Both my fosters in a week.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Both my fosters in a week.


That's awesome news! We have one of our fosters adopted today and another going on a meet and greet tomorrow. Neither one is mine, but still good.


----------



## JadeIcing

We have another being seen today. So fingers crossed.


----------



## JadeIcing

So Isadora looks like she has a little more weight on her. She is hunting crickets right now...

I have been very down about Pebbles. I can't believe she is gone. I went and loved on Teresa for a bit and told her that her twin had passed away.


----------



## JadeIcing

Well Morgans neuter is not till next week but his family is still eager to adopt. :biggrin2:

Did some bonding and went awesome. Will post more in my bonding blog.


----------



## JadeIcing

So we did some bonding again and it went well. We allowed some mounting between Dallas and Wyatt. I am going to go post in the bonding blog.


----------



## Daenerys

Can I ask what kind of bun your Elvis is? He looks a lot like my Genevieve and I want to know what kind of bun she is. She's a mix, and dwarf sized...


----------



## JadeIcing

Daenerys wrote:


> Can I ask what kind of bun your Elvis is? He looks a lot like my Genevieve and I want to know what kind of bun she is. She's a mix, and dwarf sized...



Mixed is all I know.


----------



## Daenerys

Darn, was hoping I could get some more insight on her background


----------



## JadeIcing

Daenerys wrote:


> Darn, was hoping I could get some more insight on her background



I figured you were.


----------



## JadeIcing

Today will be a busy day. Morgan is getting dropped off at th vet for his neuter tomorrow. By weeks end he shouldbe in his new home.

The other thing is I will be headed to Springfield today to go to the vet for our dog Brittany. She is an older girl (I say 17 or 18) who has had a lot of old age problems. My mom thinks it might be time. I have to be there for this she is mine. Just couldn't take her because she was also the family dog. I don't know what todays outcome will be but I am scared. ray:

This is her....


----------



## Daenerys

Awww she looks like my dog Maggie! Maggie is mostly black with a white chest and paws, but her body and face shape look just the same. 

I'm sorry to hear that this may be Brittany's time, but at least she has lived a long happy life.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks she is a very special dog.


----------



## JadeIcing

Right now I feel so freaking loss. I can't believe that I am going to lose Brittany. Who knows how long before she is has to leave us. Three years monday that I lost my Sam, than it should be 3years I have my gp boys Logan and Elijah but no lost them along with Merlin in Dec. Seriously want to just curl up with the sheets over my head.


----------



## myheart

:hug1

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## kirbyultra

So sorry that you're going through this.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

Awww she is a beautiful dog. ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. Its hard knowing I am losing her. I have been feeling very alone. I went and spent some time with her. She curled up in my lap and rubbed her face into me like always. How am I going to live without her doing that? I am so lost.


----------



## JadeIcing

Crossposted..... Treasure Our Animals 

-------------------------

Right now I am grieving on so many scales. I feel like I am wrapped up in it. How do I get out? Part of me feels bad because I feel like I should be grieving for Sam and while I miss her the grief isn't for her. It is for my boys, and knowing that I will lost Brit. 

I got my boys in large part because of Amy. She got Merlin and Mace, they belonged to her but oh my god I fell in love. I had always wanted a guinea pig but seeing Merlin my heart sang and I wanted guinea pigs so bad. When the chance came up for my first two boys Skunk Boy and Peanut Butter Cup (nicknames) I jumped it just had to work. 

Than I lost Sam just before they were to get here. Oh god did I hurt but I just kept making plans for my boys. They got me through even when I just wanted to curl up and die. I named them to honor Sam. Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake.

Some how things came about and Amy had to rehome her two boys. I won't go into details but it was such a rough time and lots of things happened but I got my boys. I got my Merlin that had stolen my heart before I met him. He had a lot of issues and I knew he was my miracle piggy. He was my little man. So special so unique. Don't get me wrong I loved all four of my boys but Merlin was my baby. 

The first year since I lost Sam came but I made it through planning for the boys gotcha day. I had them to feel joy for and some how Apple made her way to us and helped us celebrate.

I fought so hard to get Merlin to make it that I was in shock when Mace got sick and in less than 24hrs I lost him. How could that happen he was the hulk of guinea pig world. I lost my big boy, my husband lost his friend. He didn't make it a year but he made into our hearts and will never leave there. 

The second year came and I made a project in Sams memory that helped me heal. I did so much better than most thought. 

The first anniversary of Maces death was hard but I was bound and determined that I would celebrate the joys of having the rest of my crew here with us alive and healthy. I celebrated Apples birthday, I made plans to celebrate Connors bday and Dallas's gotcha that Monday afternoon. I woke up that morning and Elijah was gone. I doubled over in pain. How? Why? No time to grieve because we could see we were losing Logan. His heart was broken and he took his last breath in my arms as I cried no over and over. Within hours I could tell that Merlin was having another round of his problems. I fought so hard to keep him alive. To keep him with us but no he to left us just a few days after his second gotcha. In one week I lost the all my guinea pigs. It hurt to lose them because there was so much wrapped up in them. I thank God that when I had the chance to meet Amy I brought Merlin to see her because some how I knew that if I didn't she wouldn't get the chance to see him again.

Now it should be three years of them being with us but that didn't happen so instead of grieving for Sam I grieve because even though my boys should be with me they are not. 

Now as the days draw closer to a day that should bring so much joy I am grieving for a loss yet to come. Yes Brit is here and I have told myself for months that every day is a gift. She is past the life expectancy for her breed by several years. Yes I have the knowledge that our time is numbered but some how that feels harder. I know that it may be the last time she curls up in my lap and rubs her face into me. It may be the last time I call her BritBrit and she nuzzles my face. She has been such an amazing dog. For 15 years she blessed our family. She lived through a lot of painful losses. Lady, Sandy, Cocomo, Princess, and she also joined us because of a loss, my sweet innocent Molly Marie. Brit has lived with us through losses of so many dogs and now we are losing her. How can we let her go? Yes we will do right by her even when it breaks all of our hearts. 

So I cry, and I grieve. I have said so many times to so many people yes this is painful, yes yet again my heart breaks but in the end the joy that each one of my animals brings me is 10x worth the pain that the losses bring. So love and value the animals in our life because while we may have long to live they only bless our lives for a short time.


----------



## ariusshadow

Your words made me cry... I can't even fathom the amount of grief you're feeling... I've lost my share of fuzzy friends... But even despite that, no one ever grows immune to the pain. It lingers. To remind us how much we love them, even when their physical bodies are gone. To remind us of how much we healed each other... Even when we stare death in the throat, there's a fuzzy body between the reaper and ourselves. To feel pain is to love. I can only hope that you feel better. Though, I know the difficulty in doing so. I can only hope that your heart heals from the initial pain soon. Because I know the lingering pain never truly fades. Much love extended to you and your family. My prayers are with you.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Very moving, beautiful post.


----------



## JadeIcing

She passed away this morning on her own. RIP Brittany Marie. You were loved and always will be.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Aw  I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. She was such an amazing dog.


----------



## ariusshadow

My prayers are with you and your family. And with Brittany.


----------



## lionheadbunny21

I am so sorry for your loss and your post made me cry, I had to go and tell my babies I love them. 
They are special gifts to us ink iris: 
:hug2:Brit was so special in many ways and will be greatly missed.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks. My brother is currently staying with me. To see a 23year old guy cry to the point that he throws up is just sad.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> So love and value the animals in our life because while we may have long to live they only bless our lives for a short time.


I know you & I have talked about this a bit....

This is just one of those posts where you read it - and sit here speechless. Words feel empty...and maybe you're in tears and can't even see the keyboard.

You might walk away...try to distract yourself (or go love on your bunnies) - come back - read it again - and still not know what to say.

I am so sorry for all the losses you've had. When I think of how you lost the piggies in such a short time...the last three in just days...and when I think of how Brittany is tied to so many of the other animals in your life from the past...it just leaves me feeling numb. I don't know how you survived the piggies - I remember being really worried about you. 

I am glad that you are able though to take these horrible events and turn them around for good - to remind people (especially me) that we need to enjoy our animals before it is too late.

I wish I had more words to say - or better words. 

All I can do is send you this....:hugsquish:


----------



## JadeIcing

Talking with you and Amy has helped so much Peg. So thank you both. 

On another note Isadora gained a gram.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Yay Isadora! I just knew you'd be able to continue her weight gain; she's in good hands  I wish I remember what she weighed when she came in; you could see the lil beast's hip bones! Not as bad as the new arrival, but still way skinny.


----------



## JadeIcing

I really have a soft spot for your new guy.


----------



## RandomWiktor

The new guy is quite a project, oye. Such a sick little gecko. He has put on half a gram in the last few days which is good, but he's so desperately scrawny and weak


----------



## JadeIcing

ray:I want to just love on that little guy. Poor thing. Is he eatting on his own?


----------



## JadeIcing

I keep thinking about that little guy and want to just spoil him rotten. 

I have my moments where I am fine and the next a wreck. Not sure what to do. Not doing all I need to do but who knows. 

I think finding friends that have intrest in my reptiles has helped because I felt I had no one to share my love for them with. I have also been making more local friends who are intrested in them. It is so funny what happens when you open up.:big wink:

Little by little things come to be the way they should.


----------



## JadeIcing

My request for the day off for the reptile expo has been approved.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Ooooh which expo? Hamburg or White Plains? I'm definitely going to Hamburg, maybe to White Plains depending on my work schedule and progress on the possible move.


----------



## JadeIcing

White Plains on July 11th.


----------



## JadeIcing

Bad day missing everyone.


----------



## JadeIcing

New viper geckos will be... Quinn Mallory and Madison Sage.


----------



## JadeIcing

So are site has been changed a bit and wanted to share. The bunnies are divided into male; female; bonded and special needs.

Special needs... http://3bunnies.org/sponsor_us.htm The first guy(John Henry) is one of the sweetest bunnies ever. The second (Bobbie) is a messy but awesome bunny. Robert is a sweet older gent. They need an updated profile big time. Pippen is a nice little one. Such a sweet bunny. Sir Lancelop is a sad case, my mom helped in his transport. Last but not least Gabriel which you all need. Most of these are not available for adoption and are long term residents.

Bonded Pairs... http://3bunnies.org/pairs.htm The first two (Fiona and Eloise) would need a special home but are awesome bunnies. The second pair Maple and Finn are just freaking awesome. Also litterbox trained. Miracle and Barley are a sweet pair that bonded themselves. Barley actually came to the rescue for Elvis but went and bonded himself with her. Tanya and Travis are also a sweet mother and son pair. Fudge and Willow are a sort of return. Few years ago Willow was adopted to be a bond mate. Things changed and she was returned a long with her mate.

Single Ladies... http://3bunnies.org/ladies.htm thesecond girl Sunday had an accident last week and had to have an eye removed.  The 5th girl Cassidy was just returned after 3 years. She was from a rescue where mom came in with babies and gave birth to a another litter shortly after.

Single Gents... http://3bunnies.org/gents.htm Morgan is on here and needs to move to adopted and my new guy needs to get on here.


----------



## mistyjr

I just wanted to stop in and say Hi! :wiggle:wave::wave2


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## fuzz16

i like how the sites devided now, very particular and will be easier to search for the right bun. so many pretty bunnys need homes ):


----------



## JadeIcing

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i like how the sites devided now, very particular and will be easier to search for the right bun. so many pretty bunnys need homes ):


Thanks! I will tell our webmaster. He will love that.


----------



## JadeIcing

So a coworker is pet sitting a gecko for a teacher in her sons school. Poor thing is not in good condition andmy coworker while doing most things right keeps her guy on sand. This new one is being kept on sand and is as skinny as the one Ren has in her blog. Sooo she has already said she does not want to keep it and if the teacher doesn't want it back when school starts up if I would take it. I said yes even if it means finding a home for it. I am trying to get her to give it to me now. Ugh this poor thing is in bad shape. I am worried. ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so life really likes to slap you around sometimes and lately feels like it's making me its play toy. Emotionally that is. I am a wreck, stupid things make me cry. Could be that tomorrow it would have been our two guinea pigs Logan and Elijah would have been with us three years. So I am just a bit touchy. The email that have come into the rescue the last week have not helped. 

Ignore my mood swings they may be random.


----------



## undergunfire

:hug1....we will skype later, just let me know when!


----------



## JadeIcing

Yesterdays thought of the day.

If you can not be happy alone than you can not be trully happy with someone. A partner; spouse; SO; lover should only inhance your happiness not be your happiness.

Todays....

In life we make many choices, follow your heart and you head. You can not go wrong. Somewhere down the line you may regret them but know at that point in time you did what you believed was right.


----------



## fuzz16

i tell people that all the time...if your not happy alone, then having someone wont change that. love that.


----------



## JadeIcing

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i tell people that all the time...if your not happy alone, then having someone wont change that. love that.


Yup I have a friend who I think would die if she had to be alone.


----------



## cheryl

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> In life we make many choices, follow your heart and you head. You can not go wrong. Somewhere down the line you may regret them but know at that point in time you did what you believed was right.


Sometimes having to make such choices in life really sucks...but that's life i guess.


----------



## JadeIcing

*cheryl wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In life we make many choices, follow your heart and you head. You can not go wrong. Somewhere down the line you may regret them but know at that point in time you did what you believed was right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes having to make such choices in life really sucks...but that's life i guess.
Click to expand...


Life is not an easy thing, but if it was we wouldn't be who we are.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yesterday: Thought of the day:

Don't let the thought of failing stop you from trying. You only fail if you don't try.


Today: Thought of the Day:

We don't always have to agree with one another, but we do have to learn to respect each others opinions. The world would be a very boring place if we all agreed. Respecting anothers veiws when so different from your own shows the kind of person you are.


----------



## JadeIcing

Cute picture... Jax...


----------



## fuzz16

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i tell people that all the time...if your not happy alone, then having someone wont change that. love that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I have a friend who I think would die if she had to be alone.
Click to expand...

ya...i have a couple of those. one who has a new guy on call when she losses the current...another who ends up alone then tells me im right and blablabla...eventually people will learn right!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i tell people that all the time...if your not happy alone, then having someone wont change that. love that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I have a friend who I think would die if she had to be alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya...i have a couple of those. one who has a new guy on call when she losses the current...another who ends up alone then tells me im right and blablabla...eventually people will learn right!!!
Click to expand...

I hope cause I may kill her if not.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so thought I would do a update...

Bunnies First:

Ringo is his same awesome self. Loving every moment of attention he gets.

Connor not sure if I am making things up but I feel something is wrong with him Mind you nothing is showing.

Teresa is still the little mama, sweet good nature with a touch of diva.

Dallas is very food orientated. If there is food involved he is there.

Elvis is not a people needy as he used to be. Since bonding with Teresa he needs us a lot less even though we wanted that we miss it. Don't get me wrong he still scrambles for our attention just doesn't need it.

Wyatt is still working on bonding and doing awesome. It still has time to work but tomorrow is a big day!

Chibi is his sweet self. It's funny he is at the bottom of his group so he looks for us because he knows we will "groom" him when the boys don't.

Apple oh man what can I say she is a princess. She is such a sweet but diva of a girl. Oh my I thank god every day we were able to take her in.

Montana... Ok some issues there we love her but she is DIVA (can't use the other word). Don't get me wrong we love her, we spends lots of one on one time with her but she can test your temper like no other.

Gabriel is just a sweet heart, he is so much like Ringo it is insane. I would have to call them twins. They are the best representatives of bunnies anyone could have.

No Name Foster (May need help with this) has been here about 2weeks and we will start working with him outside his cage today. Some bed play time. Yes will have pictures.

Lizards:

Isadora aka Charlieis gaining weight slowly but she is gaining. She doesn't like me hold her but does like to crawl over me.

Jax is such an awesome girl, she just loves attention, loves food. Loves everything.

Bo has become even more active with her new tank. It is just awesome.

Dog:

Kashi is just awesome. Gave her a wash and clip she looks just adorable as always.

We may be dog sitting for the weekend. Will find out more later today.


----------



## JadeIcing

Jackie aka Jax































Isadora Charlotte aka Charlie aka Isa





















Bo the Snack bka Bo







































































----------------

I am getting another leith petwerks 2story cage from my friend as a gift. :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

Not a good day for the rescue.


----------



## JadeIcing

May be my last blog post. I think I am done blogging.


----------



## myheart

My Patrick was like Elvis when I first bonded him to Luna. He only had eyes for her, the other woman...  I was so thrilled the day he graced me with his circles and hums once again. Maybe Elvis will come back to you once they become an 'old married couple' like Patrick did for me.

Sorry to hear that Hannah is testing your patience. Maybe you will need a short break from her....Should a send a ticket for her?

myheart


----------



## Happi Bun

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> May be my last blog post. I think I am done blogging.


Awww, how come? 

Jax is such a plump cutie and Isadora is coming along beautifully I see. Bo is my absolute favorite though. 
I'm so jealous of how many Leith Petwerks cages you have, lucky!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> May be my last blog post. I think I am done blogging.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, how come?
> 
> Jax is such a plump cutie and Isadora is coming along beautifully I see. Bo is my absolute favorite though.
> I'm so jealous of how many Leith Petwerks cages you have, lucky!
Click to expand...


I have things to say but don't want to say. I also don't have anything to say. 

Jax is umm plump very plump. Isadora ate four large crickets in an hour which is just awesome. 

I am in shock about it.


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> My Patrick was like Elvis when I first bonded him to Luna. He only had eyes for her, the other woman...  I was so thrilled the day he graced me with his circles and hums once again. Maybe Elvis will come back to you once they become an 'old married couple' like Patrick did for me.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Hannah is testing your patience. Maybe you will need a short break from her....Should a send a ticket for her?
> 
> myheart



Maybe but if he doesn't at least he is happy.

Sure why don't you send the ticket.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> My Patrick was like Elvis when I first bonded him to Luna. He only had eyes for her, the other woman...  I was so thrilled the day he graced me with his circles and hums once again. Maybe Elvis will come back to you once they become an 'old married couple' like Patrick did for me.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Hannah is testing your patience. Maybe you will need a short break from her....Should a send a ticket for her?
> 
> myheart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe but if he doesn't at least he is happy.
> 
> Sure why don't you send the ticket.
Click to expand...

I can't believe you would let sweet little Hannah go.... That doesn't sound right


----------



## JadeIcing

That sweet girl can be a terror.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Isadora is looking fantastic  And oh my GOD, those poor rabbits in the link you posted O_O


----------



## JadeIcing

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> Isadora is looking fantastic  And oh my GOD, those poor rabbits in the link you posted O_O


Yea those bunnies are in very bad shape.


----------



## myLoki

I love your reptiles. They scare me... hehe! I think they're really cool though.

t.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That sweet girl can be a terror.


Is she going through her terrible two's, or has she hit her teen years already? :dude:


----------



## JadeIcing

*myLoki wrote: *


> I love your reptiles. They scare me... hehe! I think they're really cool though.
> 
> t.


Not he first time I have heard that.


----------



## JadeIcing

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That sweet girl can be a terror.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she going through her terrible two's, or has she hit her teen years already? :dude:
Click to expand...


I would love to say it is a stage... but I think she may just be this was for the rest of her life...


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> New viper geckos will be... Quinn Mallory and Madison Sage.


Will have them next Saturday (10th)


----------



## JadeIcing

From this photo I am getting 2.







From this one I am getting 6.


----------



## JadeIcing

The vipers are with my friend. Will have them sometime between Monday and Saturday.


----------



## JadeIcing

Vet appt 11am tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing

So I am off to the v-e-t with Connor. Started some sneezing with slightly
wet nose. Now some discharge. Not a lot but not taking a risk. So good vibes
vet finds nothing else wrong would be welcomed.Â I should add his bond mates have to come as well. So that makes three bunnies oh wait working on adding a fourth. Not risking messing up the bonding so he goes as well.Â


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck at the vets with Conner!!

Beautiful vipers! I'm jealous.


----------



## JadeIcing

He is on a run of zithromax. Last time that was all he needed which was back in Jan 07. So very confident as is the vet. I love my vet she thank god had not seen us in a long time and asked after EVERYONE. Nerves are always present when you take one of your fur kids to the vet but when you have a vet like ours you go with a sense of peace knowing she cares about them just as much as you do.


----------



## JadeIcing

With life in general my mood is angry, frustrated and drained.


----------



## Nela

I've been getting that vibe from you, Ali. Sending you some love and hugs :big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you means a lot. Life has been slapping me around as of late. I got my boys (the gps) ashes today as well. Wish my husband would get a clue and see that his blase response to everything is getting to me. I hate wishy washy just say yes or no. Show some kind of emotion.


----------



## JadeIcing

Debating flooring and other things till i have them and know what works best.


----------



## JadeIcing

Alicia (JadeIcing) on the way to the vet with Montana (possible abscess?)


----------



## Nela

Keeping you girls in my thoughts and hoping it's not too serious!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I have the meds ready. Now picture medicating an 11lb rabbit... One med being an injection....


----------



## stephiemarie78

Hope Montana gets better Jade!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks long time no see.


----------



## stephiemarie78

Yea I know right... Been a really hard year for me. Buried my father last month he lost his battle with cancer =(


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man I am so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## GoinBackToCali

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Thank you. I have the meds ready. Now picture medicating an 11lb rabbit... One med being an injection....


I will loan you derby protective gear..lower a shoulder and plow in..lol.

Sending good vibes..


----------



## JadeIcing

HEHE! Thanks I need a laugh and that made me LOL. 

Thank you it means so much that she has so many out there thinking about us. *hugs*


----------



## RandomWiktor

Sorry to hear things have been so rough lately *huge hugs* Please do remember that you're one heck of a fantastic lady, and folks like myself appreciate it!

Are you going to the July White Plains show? Since we're probably not moving until closer to the 20th, Steven and I will almost definitely be there. I'd love to see you. Perhaps if you don't come home with a car full of critters, we could even treat you to lunch or something!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks means a lot.

We are still going we talked about it and we have been looking to it for so long.


----------



## JadeIcing

RIP Hannah Celeste Montana.


----------



## myheart

:cry2 I am so sorry Ali...

ray:Rest in Peace Hannah

:hug:Hugs to you and Rob


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost your girl.


----------



## kirbyultra

So sorry, Ali. I have been reading in the Infirmary what a tough time it's been the last few days for you, Rob and Montana. She put up a fight. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Oh no  I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone. As I told Peg I am going the insane route of dealing with this.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok some random shots..

Isa







Madison







Quinn






Fallon my new foster


----------



## myheart

Oooo.... I wish you weren't so far away!! I would date Ellie with Fallon ina heart-beat!! I adopted one of my fosters, Ellie, because she is my heart-bunny. I knew it from the first time I held her. She is a black/white Dutch also. 

That photo of Quinn make his eyes look so huge!! Madison looks so chilled-out...


----------



## JadeIcing

Fallon is a sweetheart that story is crappy. She is overweight, they didn't get out time. Kept in small cage,"agressive" so they didn't want her. They replaced her before we even picked her up with a pair of babies.


----------



## myheart

Isn't that the way? Ellie went through at least two other owners before I picked her up for foster. She was malnourished with a big body, little head, and stick legs. She reminded me so much of Luna when I first saw her. Even Naturestee agreed with me on that one, since she had fostered Luna. Ellie now has maintained her weight and seems happy with me all filled out with shiny new hair. Her jaw abscess may also be healed since I keep telling her that she is with me forever and I will always love her.

I do hope Fallon will find the home she deserves. ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

I will make sure that she does.


----------



## kirbyultra

Happy Gotcha day for Mr. Ringo 

Fallon is gorgeous. It really sucks when we hear their "stories" and see what a mismatch it is. When I met Kirby, they said he was messy and that's why he was thrown out in a hutch outdoors  Kirby has to have some of the best litter habits I've ever seen, second only to Toby. I firmly believe half the time it's the human who's not doing something right.

Janet - Aww, Ellie is your heart bun? I wish you had more time to start a blog. I really miss seeing Mr. Patrick and your dutch train.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Isadora is looking SO good! Lookit that tail, very nice!

Your new geckos and foster bunny are beautiful


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks. Isadora is coming around so much. Handling is getting better as well.


----------



## JadeIcing

Just weighed her she is up to 36grams!


----------



## RandomWiktor

WOW that's awesome!  I'm so glad to hear that. I'm so glad you were willing to take her and continue her recovery process.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ah man I just adore her. I also have had awesome help from the gecko site. They have been a lot of help.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so Expo was great. Gave me tons to think about. I did NOT come home with anything living. Which I am proud of but I did come home with some awesome supplies.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh and both Madison and Quinn have had their first shed with me! Isa is just about to start.


----------



## JadeIcing

Some set up pics... not many...

We took the two 2 story Leith Petwerks and made one a 3 story and the other a single so I could put the tanks on it at an easier height for me. The lipon Isa's tank broke so we need to replace it with a new one for now she is in a 10gal. Her tank is on top of Jax and the vipers on the side. Ringo is in the single.







































































The trio is on the top two areas. When the bonding is done we will add a ramp and they will have run of the whole things.






My moist hide for the vipers...











The other 3 story is divided into three sections. Fallon on top, than Elvis and Teresa, and bottom Apple. Gabriel has the blue cage. Bo's tank in the back.


----------



## kirbyultra

Wow, very tight setup  
Petco is having a $1 per gallon sale - $10 for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## JadeIcing

I know about the sale debating it. It's on the regular tanks which work just as well but I like the other one better. Price wise makes sense. Though when I looked they didn't have the size I wanted.


----------



## mistyjr

Very Nice Alicia.. But it would have drove me nuts with rabbits in the house. But I am sure they are loved by you and get very spoiled in the house..


----------



## mistyjr

But I can trade you rabbit cages.. :nasty::weee:anic:


----------



## Myia09

I love the moist hide! lol very creative. 

And I love your bunny cages!


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL @ Misty

I was trying find some thing small.  Thanks they make it so much easier. @ Myia


----------



## Nela

Nice Ali! :biggrin2: I really enjoy seeing the pictures. I love the geckos. It's been so long since I've held one. Do you raise the crickets and worms yourself? I'm not quite sure how that works really. :?


----------



## JadeIcing

I don't thought about trying but nah just can't.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Lovely photos!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks I need to post some more pictures of Jax and Isadora.


----------



## JadeIcing

So almost bought a 20gal L tank but with buying the cover it would cost about $40 something. Called Daves Pet Food City and they have the same size tank but the one I prefer for $56.79. So I'll just wait till bday or holidays to get it. Not to long.


----------



## JadeIcing

YAY! Isa just ate 3 large crickets in less than a min! She also started to eat mealworms. Also waxworms! She is expanding her taste! Next stop superworms!


----------



## JadeIcing

http://aquaterras.com/index.php?mai...ucts_id=1318:c5a82edb21b47d3712968d855b74c37e


----------



## JadeIcing

*I posted this May 27th. The next day Brit was gone. Now Montana's ashes are here instead of her. Anyone who thinks I am ok. Glad I fooled you truth be told I am not. I am going to be taking more time for myself and family. I can't always be a rock.*

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Crossposted..... Treasure Our Animals
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Right now I am grieving on so many scales. I feel like I am wrapped up in it. How do I get out? Part of me feels bad because I feel like I should be grieving for Sam and while I miss her the grief isn't for her. It is for my boys, and knowing that I will lost Brit.
> 
> I got my boys in large part because of Amy. She got Merlin and Mace, they belonged to her but oh my god I fell in love. I had always wanted a guinea pig but seeing Merlin my heart sang and I wanted guinea pigs so bad. When the chance came up for my first two boys Skunk Boy and Peanut Butter Cup (nicknames) I jumped it just had to work.
> 
> Than I lost Sam just before they were to get here. Oh god did I hurt but I just kept making plans for my boys. They got me through even when I just wanted to curl up and die. I named them to honor Sam. Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake.
> 
> Some how things came about and Amy had to rehome her two boys. I won't go into details but it was such a rough time and lots of things happened but I got my boys. I got my Merlin that had stolen my heart before I met him. He had a lot of issues and I knew he was my miracle piggy. He was my little man. So special so unique. Don't get me wrong I loved all four of my boys but Merlin was my baby.
> 
> The first year since I lost Sam came but I made it through planning for the boys gotcha day. I had them to feel joy for and some how Apple made her way to us and helped us celebrate.
> 
> I fought so hard to get Merlin to make it that I was in shock when Mace got sick and in less than 24hrs I lost him. How could that happen he was the hulk of guinea pig world. I lost my big boy, my husband lost his friend. He didn't make it a year but he made into our hearts and will never leave there.
> 
> The second year came and I made a project in Sams memory that helped me heal. I did so much better than most thought.
> 
> The first anniversary of Maces death was hard but I was bound and determined that I would celebrate the joys of having the rest of my crew here with us alive and healthy. I celebrated Apples birthday, I made plans to celebrate Connors bday and Dallas's gotcha that Monday afternoon. I woke up that morning and Elijah was gone. I doubled over in pain. How? Why? No time to grieve because we could see we were losing Logan. His heart was broken and he took his last breath in my arms as I cried no over and over. Within hours I could tell that Merlin was having another round of his problems. I fought so hard to keep him alive. To keep him with us but no he to left us just a few days after his second gotcha. In one week I lost the all my guinea pigs. It hurt to lose them because there was so much wrapped up in them. I thank God that when I had the chance to meet Amy I brought Merlin to see her because some how I knew that if I didn't she wouldn't get the chance to see him again.
> 
> Now it should be three years of them being with us but that didn't happen so instead of grieving for Sam I grieve because even though my boys should be with me they are not.
> 
> Now as the days draw closer to a day that should bring so much joy I am grieving for a loss yet to come. Yes Brit is here and I have told myself for months that every day is a gift. She is past the life expectancy for her breed by several years. Yes I have the knowledge that our time is numbered but some how that feels harder. I know that it may be the last time she curls up in my lap and rubs her face into me. It may be the last time I call her BritBrit and she nuzzles my face. She has been such an amazing dog. For 15 years she blessed our family. She lived through a lot of painful losses. Lady, Sandy, Cocomo, Princess, and she also joined us because of a loss, my sweet innocent Molly Marie. Brit has lived with us through losses of so many dogs and now we are losing her. How can we let her go? Yes we will do right by her even when it breaks all of our hearts.
> 
> So I cry, and I grieve. I have said so many times to so many people yes this is painful, yes yet again my heart breaks but in the end the joy that each one of my animals brings me is 10x worth the pain that the losses bring. So love and value the animals in our life because while we may have long to live they only bless our lives for a short time.


----------



## mistyjr

:hug1


----------



## JadeIcing

*mistyjr wrote: *


> :hug1


Thank you.


----------



## Nela

There are no words to describe that kind of pain. We may not understand completely, but know that your online pet-loving family is here with and for you and can understand to a certain degree. No one expects you to be a rock. Mourn the way you need. Sending you lots of love and hugs :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing

Soooooo who wants in on a secret?


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug: it's a process. You're doing the best you can. And you managed to still bond a quad of boys through all this. You're amazing, Ali.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you I try.


----------



## JadeIcing

For my own notes Isadora hit 38 grams.


----------



## JadeIcing

I will be deleting a lot of people off Facebook that are connected through RO. If you are one contact me through here.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have 16....

8 Bunnies of my own
1 sanctuary Bunny
1 Foster Bunny
1 Dog
1 Blue Tongue Skink
2 Leopard Geckos
2 Viper Geckos

Out of the bunnies I have to explain something... Half of my 8 are bonded living in one cage. Out of the remaining 4, 2 our bonded living together. The last 2 and the sanctuary bunny can not live together but they can play together.


I don't plan on more bunnies that number we are letting go down. Somewhere down the road we want a bonded pair or trio. 2 fosters and place for 2 emergency intakes.

Reptiles I do plan on adding more. I am looking for 5 more leos not all at once or soon, an AFT, and am open to more viper geckos. Also when the bunny numbers are a lot lower I want to get a crested gecko and maybe a garg.


----------



## Daenerys

I love cresties....one is definitely on my want list!


----------



## JadeIcing

I am nervous about the care, so I am reading a lot, and also asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Daenerys

http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84657&highlight=crested+gecko

http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95845&highlight=crested+gecko

http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=91673&highlight=crested+gecko


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## Daenerys

You're welcome  The corn snake forum isn't only about corn snakes lol....most people there own many different kinds of animals, and not just limited to snakes, or even reptiles.


----------



## JadeIcing

I love the gecko forum I am on. They have tons of info but I like to look around for as much info as possible.


----------



## CourtneyandRue

hartleybun wrote:


> nice recap - hoppy new year zoo crew:bunnydance:


Emoticon is adorable !


----------



## JadeIcing

For those who understand...Jax ate 12 superworms... Isa ate 6superworms!!!!!! On her own dropped them in and she dived in! My girl has become such a good hunter! I am so proud!!!!!


----------



## Daenerys

Hahah, I love watching them hunt...especially my beardie, he is such a pig. Drop in 20 crickets at a time and he will go crazy trying to fit them all in his mouth at once before they "get away"


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol that is how Jax is though Isa is catching up.


----------



## Nela

Lol my gecko was terrible at hunting. She always missed - totally missed. :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing

Isa is up to 10 superworms.


----------



## JadeIcing

I should also mention that Isa is 41grams.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so update time.

Me: I have not been sleep but finally last night was able to sleep. I am having some issues with somethings but not many.

Rob: Misses Montana other than that he is good.

My brother: has been here on and off since about April. Don't think he is going anytime soon.

My other brother: should be coming for a week...

Now on to animal updates....

Bunnies:

Ringo: Is a goofy boy. Very happy go lucky bunny. He doesn't have a care in the world. When people meet him, really take the time with him they fall in love. What I share on here doesn't cover what he really is.

Connor;Dallas;Chibi;Wyatt: They seem to be happy with the changes. We are still working on feeding kinks. (Dallas doesn't handle pellets well.) You can see them in different groups or alone. 
 
Teresa and Elvis: Are same as always. Some day we will get Elvis to stop chewing on litterpans.

Apple: Same as always a princess. Such a doll.

Gabriel: Is nutty, piggy self. No changes with him.

Fallon the foster: .... What can I say.... She is coming around, amazing personality.... No litterbox skills. That is horriblebecause that is a big problem when it comes to adoption. Nobody wants a messy bunny.

Dog:

Kashi: Is same as always, a great dog.

Reptiles:

Bo: Just went through a shed so need to clean up her tank.

Jax: Is at 65grams. I feel that I am now feeding a more varied diet and I feel good. Before she was getting just mealworms and crickets. Now she gets that along with some wax worms and superworms. 

Isa: She is 41grams! I am so happy, she is finally showing intrest in all food. Diving at food when we put it in. She handles 10x better than ever! Main I was worried that I wasn't the right home for her but we have made it work and she is showing so much improvement.

Quinn and Madison: Are growing and so much fun to have. I can see having vipers always. I am in love with them!

Now on other animals...

The classroom gecko Carl: Carl is the gecko my friend is sitting for. He is doing better still has a bit to go but she says he is coming around. She still says that if the teacher doesn't want him back they will not keep him. I will be taking him I may find hima home but not sure...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

aawww Apple of course she is a doll


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]_My Goal...To allowing myself to get a Crested Gecko_[/align]
So what I am thinking is that I would like a crested gecko somewhere down the line but first I need to make my current reptiles shine! So I have a want/need list for them. Things to make there set-up perfect!

*Vipers*
1 med plant/leaf ones that stick to tank
1 small plant/leaf ones that stick to tank
Log ?
Vines ?
Debating sand
Background 

*Isa*
Rock Cave/humid hide
1med plant /leaf ones that stick to tank
2 small plant/leaf ones that stick to tank
Critter Cage 20 Gallon Long by Zilla

*Jax*
Rock Cave/humid hide
1 med plant/leaf ones that stick to tank
2 small/leaf ones that stick to tank

*Bo
*2 large plants/leaf ones that stick to tank
3 stand alone plants
2 med plants/leaf ones that stick to tank
2 small plants/leaf ones that stick to tank

----------

Just need to pick up period...
Reptivite without D3

------------------------------------
*Thinking about doing a mosiac tile for bottom of tanks...*
------------------------------------------------------

Mind you the crested is a 1-2 years away.... Though I accept life can change on you. I don't plan on getting anything for the crested till I am sure that it is the right time and the others have all they need.

This is what I am looking at....

*Crested need list...*

18x18x18 Naturalistic Terrium by Zoo Med or Fresh Air Acrylic Atrium 18 x 12 x 20 by Zilla or PT2605 18" x 18" x 18" by exo-terra 
eco-earth
red/blue light bulb low watt fine
two logs or vines
2 small plants/leaf ones that stick to tank
2 med plants/leaf ones that stick to tank
2 large plants/leaf ones that stick to tank
Rock Cave/humid hide
Mister
Cork Tile
Waterfall Kit
Mushroom Ledge
humidity/thermo gauge
Naturalistic Terrarium Hood


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so went to pet-co and the tank I LOVE is on sale... Not the tank but the tank package.... My mom said she could give me $30-40 towards it!







Also my petco is now using carpet for the leos and Beardies...


----------



## Myia09

$100 seems like a good price..but eh. I am not sure. Plus it is kinda hard to match decorations like htat. And it has a heat lamp which is pointless, but maybe you can use it for Bo?


----------



## JadeIcing

I have to use two heat sources for most of my girls because of how cool we keep it. So having the extras won't be to bad. The herp hotel is cute if it's like the one I have for the vipers we can make it work. The dishes eh extra never hurts. The carpet doesn't hurt to have on hand. Considering we plan on doing mosaic tile flooring isn't needed. This is like $30something more than what I can find the tank alone.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am very sad came home last night and one of my vipers had dropped it's tail. No idea how. I think when I get the tank we are going to seperate them to be on the safe side.


----------



## myheart

It'll grow back, won't it? :shock: I'm sure it takes a while to generate a new tail... :confused2:


----------



## JadeIcing

It could but usually not the same and not as nice is my understanding. I have never delt with it.


----------



## Daenerys

Yeah they tend to grow back kinda funny....usually you can tell if the tail is the original or a regrowth.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup, yup what she said. I think worse is I wasn't home and don't know how it happened.


----------



## RandomWiktor

So glad to hear that Izzy continues to thrive in your care! I am generally pleased with my placements, but you've definitely exceeded my expectations  Great work.


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww thanks she is such a trip. I need to film her hunting. She's very funny to watch. 

How's the move?


----------



## JadeIcing

Soo I am also doing the 365 project. Not sure why but seems fun!

Here is my page.

http://365project.org/jadeicing/365

Today is a fun day. Going to the zoo. Will take lots of pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hurt my back! Oww!


----------



## JadeIcing

FHWQAFH#WQ$FY*@$#F That is how I feel and also what I want to say.


----------



## HerbyBear

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> FHWQAFH#WQ$FY*@$#F That is how I feel and also what I want to say.


I hope everything's okay!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ty looking a little better today.


----------



## HerbyBear

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ty looking a little better today.


Playing with your bunnies always helps! I know when I am angry or upset, the minute I see Herbert I feel better.


----------



## JadeIcing

Busy busy busy won't be around much.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Busy busy busy won't be around much.



Don't blame ya.... things are busy here also, and my critter-care load is no where near as heavy as yours. 

Just keep us posted once in a while how the kids are doing, especially Apple. :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

Haha everyone is good. Apple is good.


----------



## JadeIcing

Posted this on a reptile site and thought I would share.

I am slowly building my reptile collection but I think I played it smart in the sense that I learned a lot in 6 years owning my BTS and 5 years with my first leo to know this is what I want. The fact that I went from 2 to 5 in a few months to a few of my families and friends is bothering them. All I added was another leo, and two vipers.

Now I also have had rabbits for 5years. They are all spayed and neutered well minus one who can't due to health reasons. I find homes for all the rescue ones. My personal rabbits have all lost their previous homes for one reason or another. Currently we have 10, 8personal rabbits, a sanctuary one and a foster. They are all litter box trained etc. 

Between my husband and I we spot clean litter boxes one time a week and do a full clean once a week. I do a spot clean once a week and a full clean every other week on the tanks. I feed reptiles every other day, bunnies we feed 8pm every night, and toss hay in as needed. 

We know we can handle this, I know I can handle two more reptiles. I will keep it to something I know to care for another leo and an aft. More than we have now? No. We do plan on letting our rabbit numbers become half of what it is now and increasing reptile numbers.

Anyone else looks at us and it is like oh god hoarders. We each have our own limits it is knowing them and sticking to them that sets us apart. As pet owners and not breeders people tend to be even more suspious. They might get a breeder having more but not a pet owner.


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm happy you are building your reptile collection because I know you are very passionate about them. Like you, I have a love for rabbits and reptiles (Geckos more than anything). I'm super excited to be attending the Sacramento Reptile show this weekend; one of the largest attended reptile shows in the country. Last year I came home with Taji, my crestie. 

The difference between a hoarder and someone that shares their home with more critters than the average person is the feeling of being overwhelmed. Hoarders can not financially, physically or emotionally care for all the animals they have. There is almost always a breeding problem and extremely unsanitary conditions. Hoarding is also a mental illness, they live in their own world, not seeing the neglect they show their animals and themselves. Remind this to people that dare stick you with such a serious label.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks Erika.


----------



## myheart

I agree with Erika. If you know your limits in the number you are capable of caring for and financial limits, why should it be a problem to others?

I am going crazy having only four rabbits (three of my own and one foster). I felt a little overwhelmed at six, but I developed a routine. I am really looking forward to bonding my Ellie with a bachelor, and if fate has it, bonding another trio. Yes, I could be up to six rabbits again, but I've been there and know that is my limit. I just won't be able to foster anymore... 

You know what you're doing Ali and your husband actively helps with critter-care. That makes all of the difference in the world. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

Very much so. Have to say having bonded buns plus the three singles being able to play together helps.


----------



## myheart

Without a doubt!!! I would say that bonded buns take so much pressure off, mostly during play-time, or free-roam time. I hate limiting time they have out of cages trying to run singles. Being bonded, the buns have each other for companionship and grooming. I would adopt bonded pairs, trios, orquads any day over a single bun.

It just happened that Ellie was supposed to have been my foster, but I knew in my heart that she was mine. Now, she desperately needs a hus-bun because my arm is getting tired from petting/grooming her so much. She is so sweet, and been through so much in her life to not have anything in the world to make her happy. (Little stinker has her head under my foot waiting for love while I type this.... )


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol Elvis was like that now he has Teresa.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Posted this on a reptile site and thought I would share.
> 
> I am slowly building my reptile collection but I think I played it smart in the sense that I learned a lot in 6 years owning my BTS and 5 years with my first leo to know this is what I want. The fact that I went from 2 to 5 in a few months to a few of my families and friends is bothering them. All I added was another leo, and two vipers.
> 
> Now I also have had rabbits for 5years. They are all spayed and neutered well minus one who can't due to health reasons. I find homes for all the rescue ones. My personal rabbits have all lost their previous homes for one reason or another. Currently we have 10, 8personal rabbits, a sanctuary one and a foster. They are all litter box trained etc.
> 
> Between my husband and I we spot clean litter boxes one time a week and do a full clean once a week. I do a spot clean once a week and a full clean every other week on the tanks. I feed reptiles every other day, bunnies we feed 8pm every night, and toss hay in as needed.
> 
> We know we can handle this, I know I can handle two more reptiles. I will keep it to something I know to care for another leo and an aft. More than we have now? No. We do plan on letting our rabbit numbers become half of what it is now and increasing reptile numbers.
> 
> Anyone else looks at us and it is like oh god hoarders. We each have our own limits it is knowing them and sticking to them that sets us apart. As pet owners and not breeders people tend to be even more suspious. They might get a breeder having more but not a pet owner.


You and I talk often enough that I knew this - but I just have to say that having two people work together on this makes a HUGE difference....and as others have said - you know your limits.

I think having the bonded sets helps and having your routine down helps also.

I'll be so excited when you get some new additions to your reptiles...not that I don't love bunnies - but I love to hear yo talk about your others also.

Oh - and how is sweet Kashi? Give her a pet for me...such a sweet dog!


----------



## JadeIcing

Yes it is a big difference with two people doing it. Rob does help more than most husbands.

Bonding makes a bigger difference than most know.

Thanks, as I said on the phone I should be getting the classroom gecko in a week. *grr*

Will do. She is nutty as always.


----------



## JadeIcing

So I am getting the classroom gecko. I don't know how he will be he has come a long way since my friend got him. I do plan on rehoming him though everyone keeps saying that I will end up keeping him. If it is him.


----------



## JadeIcing

Random Post

I am watching an old show called Major Dad. In the current episode it shows the Marines coming back from the gulf war. I remember the soldiers coming home. I also remember those who didn't.

Our country has been at "war" for several years now. I may not agree with war but I am **** proud of the men and women of OUR armed forces.I am happy for those who have come home and those yet to come home. I also honor those who have lost their lives in this war and any other. 

We may not always agree with what our government says, it may not be what we believe but the military only does what they are told. They go where they are needed and pray to make it home safely.

Eh I think what I am saying is that while we may not agree with all that goes on just respect those who fight for freedom for all.


----------



## JadeIcing

RIP Dallas.


----------



## kirbyultra

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Ali. What a rough summer for your bunny crew


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks it's just not the same. I'm struggling something fierce. I'm getting so tired of putting a brave face. I want to curl up and cry. I don't get this. I don't accept it and I sure don't feel like smiling anymore. I'm happy because I have family, friends and my animals but I feel broken. I don't know how to explain what I'm feeling.


----------



## JadeIcing

Harlequin Jinx my African Fat-Tail....she/he is awesome, hatched 2mnths ago.


----------



## JadeIcing

So my time off started off rough but ended on a mostly good note. While still struggling with somethings others seem to be getting better. 

Lots to do today. At work till 2 and than busting our behinds to get somethings done. Lots to do.


----------



## JadeIcing

I hate watching my boys I can tell they miss Dallas. Chibi seems so lost.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I hate watching my boys I can tell they miss Dallas. Chibi seems so lost.



I worriedso much about Zappa and Callie when Patrick left us. It's taken a few months, but my girls figured their relationship out, and do fine together. 

Let your boys grieve for as long as they need to. In the end, I'm sure they will figure their relationship out also. It is comforting when they start spending more time with each other for companionship and grooming needs. Then you will know they are doing better. 

I absolutely love your new little Harlequin Jinx. Such baby-soft looking skin, and his/her colors are really awesome!!  Such a nice addition to your family!!

myheart

*** goes to put Harlequin Jinx on nabbing list next to Appleh34r2***


----------



## JadeIcing

I am seeing a little more activity out of them but not enough to my liking. I have to say it makes me panic about Elvis and Teresa they only have each other. I think Teresa would do ok but Elvis? So because of that we are considering a few things... One trying to bond the two groups. Worse case seperating Teresa and trying to add Elvis to the boys. That may sound bad but I know Teresa is fine on her own. Honestly I think she is better on her own. My concern is Elvis and how needy he is.

I got the call about Dallas' ashes. Not ready but by the end of the week I will bring them home. Minda has offered and will be making something to hold his ashes. We feel so lucky that he will have something made just for him. It is the best we could hope for.

Harliis doing awesome. Has eatten some and has pooped and peed so we are very happy. She is bringing a lot of smiles to my face. So calm, I am so in love.


----------



## Momto3boys

All yur babies are adorable BUT Bo wants to come and live with me


----------



## JadeIcing

Bo is very happy in her tank.  I think Monkey needs to be with us.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so weighed the geckos... Jax the leopard gecko weighs 74grams... Isa the leopard gecko weighs 47grams..Harli the AFT weighs 6grams...Madison and Sage the viper geckos weigh....3grams together...


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going to post this in my blog because I know it won't be seen as much.

I think sometimes people think to much of themselves or to much of what this forum should be to them. What it was or is. Simple fact is that this forum started with the purpose of helping rabbits. Now it has evolved into so much more. We have been able to help lots of bunnies but also people. This forum like everything in life is always changing. Do I miss some of what has changed? Yes I am struggling like never before and sadly very little support. Not everyone is comfortable going somewhere else to post certain things. I know I wouldn't post some of what I posted here anyone else. 

My life is more than just my rabbits. More than just my dog. More than just my lizards. More than just this forum. It is a lot of things make up the whole of my life. I choose to share it here. Same with others their lives are so much more than just rabbits. They feel like this is a place where they can share it all. That is what I want this forum to be.

I love hearing about ALL pets, ALL parts of peoples lives. To hear the good and the bad. To be supportive, to be a sounding block.

Now I have been on this forum for several years and I have seen many changes. Many comings and goings. I have seen what people complain goes on now, not happening before. It did it was just hidden trust me I know first hand. You sometimes don't see all of what is going on. There is more than one side to things. Things ALWAYS go on. No one is ALWAYS happy. No one agrees ALL the time. That is just life. Why does anyone have to fit to someone else standards? I won't lie I am not perfect have made mistakes. Some that hurt people most of which I have been able to work through.

A big thing is we need to know when it is best to just avoid topics that we feel to passionately about. It isn't easy when we feel so strongly which is why it is best to just avoid them. I am one that has said to myself and other mods and friends "I am walking away, I can't deal with this." I just don't bother commenting at all because I know I can not be nice about it. I try to keep two things in mind as a moderator and as a member... 1) The golden rule... "Treat others as you would want to be treated." I know it isn't always easy but it is something we should apply to all aspects of our lives. 2) The definition of a moderator... 1. One that moderates, as:
a. One that arbitrates or mediates.
b. One who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate. 

Don't be afraid to jump into a discussion and say your peace but be respectful. If you know you can't than don't jump in. There is also time to share your opinion and a time not to. I think sometimes people use "I don't mean to offend" or "Don't get mad" or something along those lines that is like waving a red flag in front of a bull. We have a right to our opinion and as Peg says.. "We all have feet just some of them stink." (or something to that effect.) Doesn't mean we can't share them just that we aren't always right. Its ok to voice your anger to a friend or a mod in PM. Or even just taking a break without making a huge deal. I do it often, I will mention in my blog just to give a heads up. 

Now another thing that is really bothering me is the comments about the forum. It feels like a slap in the face when people sit there and say what they say. We try so hard to keep this forum running. Most times the ones talking are doing nothing to improve the forum. They aren't trying to keep things that they enjoy alive. It is kind of like don't complain about who is in office if you can not bother to vote. Well sort of kind of what I mean is if you don't want to help continue the good things than why bother complain. You like the contest? Than ask Minda if you can help her. You like the chat topics? Than come to me and see if I need help. Like the blogs than encourage people to keep them. Like bunny pictures? Than post some and encourage others to post them. ETC!

You are allowed to have a life! Real life always comes first! 

In the end have confidence in yourself that YOU are doing the best YOU can for YOUR bunnies. Don't doubt yourself and never be afraid to ask for help. Don't put others down because they don't do it your way. You don't have to have the answer to everything. Your way is not the only way. We are not the bunny police, we are not the grammar or spelling police or even the stupid police. We are here to help ALL bunnies (sometimes other animals and humans) no matter the circumstances. We are working at making this forum a learning tool for all bunny owners and possibly even a tool to use to find new and int resting ways to better the lives of an animal we all hold dear.


----------



## kirbyultra

:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ty. I am doing better. Funny how venting can do that.


----------



## Nela

Hi Ali,

How are you doing today? You seem to be doing great with the geckos/reptiles (can't keep up with that you have lol). WowHarli looks great.


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm ok nervous about Harli she/he has eaten not whole lot which is normal for a new gecko. Just with everything that has happened...

I Bo the Blue tounge skink. I have 2 leopard geckos Jax and Isa. I have two viper geckos Madison and Quinn. Now Harli the African fat tailed gecko. 

The classroom gecko passed away Friday of last week.  I had a home lined up already.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> The classroom gecko passed away Friday of last week.  I had a home lined up already.


Oh no....poor baby. I know you wanted to help it even if you weren't going to keep it.


----------



## JadeIcing

Everything for a reason. Atleast I keep telling myself that.


----------



## JadeIcing

Harli is now up to 7grams tipping at 8.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh and Isa is up to 48. The others are the same.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

:hugsquish:899E61BB-B25F-4CF0-5403-091B8C25D4E41.03.01


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i dont know what the heck that gibberish is,lol


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol dork


----------



## Bunny parents

I just finished reading your blog.  love love love your pets ! They're stunning ! The setup in your pets' places are so good


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.  Any fave amongst my crew.


----------



## Bunny parents

My favourite are Montana, apple ( I go crazy every time with brown bunny  ) and Bo ! he has amazing colors. How stunning !


----------



## JadeIcing

Montana was an amazing bunny. We still miss her. Apple is a little princess.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok that is it. I am going to give up if things don't turn around. 

Harli has a vet visit at 4pm tomorrow.


----------



## myheart

:shock: What's happening with Harli?!!! Not eating? I thought you said the he/she gained some weight...

Good luck at the vets


----------



## JadeIcing

Gained and went down. Going to copy and paste from the gecko forum.

Ok so I could be overreacting but we have had so much loss in our family the last year that I am paranoid. Comes with having a large animal family.

We got our AFT on October 2nd. I for the life of me can not recal from who we got s/he but do know where the paticurlar breeder was located. They said she had hatched sometime in Aug. They had a few juvi together and lots of other reptiles.

It has only been about two weeks and I do know that the first week she ate some not a huge amount but wasn't concerned since she was new. She had pooped and peed several times. The last week she seems to be eatting less. I weighed her on the 8th and she weighed 6grams. She went up to 7 and seemed to be tipping towards 8. I know not much but wanted to make sure she wasn't dropping. She was nice and round and than seemed to have lost some roundness. 

Ugh I have never delt with a gecko so young so not sure what is normal for them. Not sure I want to after this I will stick to them being sub-adult to adult.

Her set-up: 
UTH
Calcium w/out D3 
hot/humid/cold hide being kept on carpet as of the last week. Had her on papertowels the first week. (could this bother her?) 

Taking temp now but last check was 89. I mist twice a day for the tank and humid hide once every day. Should I do more or less. It isn't a huge amount just a spray on the side of the tank. 

She has food at all time. She is drinking. I have watched her do that. 

She also seems to open her mouth a bit. My brother was watching her and that she seemed to be staring up with her mouth open. I texted him for better details.
=====

The open is not open all the time just sometimes.


----------



## JadeIcing

She is back down to six.


----------



## JadeIcing

Temp is at 91-93. Added a heat lamp to bring it up more.


----------



## myheart

Awe... she is so pretty!! I hope you are able to stablize her a but more. 

I don't know that much about the lizard-type families, but there must be a check-list of stuff to go through like we do with the bunners. I hope you find the missing piece to make her happy again.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

Me too. Right now we are thinking respitory. Either way I have to at least try. In a little less than a year I lost my 3 guinea pigs, my dog Britt, Montana and Dallas. I don't think I could survive another.


----------



## myheart

Any word on how Harli is doing?


----------



## JadeIcing

Harli seems good. The vet said if she didn't know she wasn't eatting she would say just a little under weight but not at a danger. We are thinking it may be a heating issue. I'll post more when I get home.


----------



## Dragonrain

Good luck with Harli! I hope the issue, whatever it is, is an easy fix!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you it means a lot to know people are supporting me. 

Ok so we are going to be syringing her food... Don't ask... Kind of gross. Though we also have stuff to help. Like critical care but for reptiles. Actually by Oxbow. I did manage to get some food in her... She is back at 7grams.

Isa is still at 48 and Jax at 76.


----------



## myheart

So it sounds like you just need to stimulate her appetite a bit by feeding her. I hope she bounces back to normal eating for you before the weekend. Do you have to adjust anything else for her? Is it just because she is a baby? Like her body hasn't regulated itself yet?


----------



## JadeIcing

Well the more I talk to breeders it seems typical for them to be slow/ picky eaters. Add in temp not regulating correctly screws with things. It could take a bit but not at a critical state. Me bringing her early and getting a stronger plan of handling it helps a lot.

She is also doing a search to find more info on them because she hasn't seen many. I asked if she would mind researching vipers because of how hard to find they are and she said no problem. That way they will keep it all in our files.


----------



## myheart

Maybe she misses having pics taken of her showing off her beautiful colors...


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL Oddly enough I was thinking of taking some tomorrow.


----------



## Momto3boys

What are you feeding her Ali??

I've switched my crew over to roaches and the change in them is AMAZING, their appetites are through the roof and Monkey refuses everythign else now.

Do you have a thermostat or a rheostat controlling your UTH? Also what are you measuring your temps with??

Do you have a moist hide in with her??

Sending lots of prayers and positive vibes her/your way, hope she starts gaining and eating for you


----------



## JadeIcing

She is getting crickets and mealworms. (Others also get superworms) AFTs are known for being VERY picky eaters.

No I don't we take a daily temp. (Though we are leaving it in with her for now.) 

Yes she does. Need to get nicer ones.

Thank you.


----------



## Momto3boys

Monkey is a picky eater as well, the breeder was feeding her crix and mealies when I forst got her and she was SKINNY....now she's nice and fat.

I bought her mealies as a treat and she won't even look at them, she won't even eat butter worms.

Mealies have such a hard chitin that they really shouldn't be used as a staple, there's barely any nutritionaly value when feeding them, hey should be used as a crunchy treat basically.

Are you checking your temps with a digital thermomter with a probe?

I would really look into getting a thermostat or a rheostat, the fluctuating temps are not good and UTH's have been known to rocket sky high for no reason and cook lizards and snakes....

Also you said her temp gets as high as 93, it really shouldn't get over 90, anything over 90 can be dangerous.

Just trying to help, hope I'm not coming across as a know it all but this is something I've been very anal about (my UTH's, thermostats and temps)I've heard so many horror stories and generally when a lizard isn't doing well or has a loss of appetite it has to do with the environment.


----------



## JadeIcing

Well AFTs should be higher than Leos. Also the whole temp thing is very big debate I am seeing. Going to be posting about it on the gecko forum and see what they say. It is insane the debate on thermostats. Going to talk to some people about that over there as well.

The only tank we are having an issue is with hers all the others are doing fine. Even the itty bitty vipers. :/


----------



## Dragonrain

Do you know what the breeder was feeding her? Sometimes if they're picky, they only want to eat what they're use to eating. If the breeder was feeding something different than you are, I would try offering the foods the breeder fed, just to see if she's holding out for a food she's more used too.

If that's not the case, then hopefully the force feeding helps. I had to force feed one of my leo's, because she just refused to eat well for me for awhile despite getting a clean bill of health. After force feeding for awhile, she started to gain weight and then she finally started eating well on her own, and has been ever since.


----------



## JadeIcing

AFTs are known for only eatting crickets.


----------



## JadeIcing

Its funny. Dallas was such a messy bunny. He would pee next to his food dish sit in it because he didn't want to stop eatting. Now I miss it.


----------



## Momto3boys

Debate on thermostats?? I have NEVER seen that in my life, sometimes they fight over what kind of thermostats but never about using one.

First thing anybody will tell you is you need a thermostat, rheostat or atleast a dimmer to be able to control your temps.

Gecko's unlimited is a good forum.


----------



## JadeIcing

I ment kind.  

The forum I'm on is amazing help when needed.


----------



## JadeIcing

Cleaning cages... Apple and Connor... Dont like each other.


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt doesn't like her as well. Oops add Chibi.


----------



## kirbyultra

lol... buns who don't like each other... divas.


----------



## JadeIcing

It's funny. I would not try bonding them unless I could free range them.


----------



## JadeIcing

Are you kidding me!? Teresa just had a sneezing fit with lots of discharge. WTF!!! I give up.


----------



## Dragonrain

:hug2:


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my. I hope she's ok!?


----------



## Momto3boys

I hope she's OK, Ali :hug2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oh gosh how is she today?


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks she's seems ok. Going to check and if need be start meds tomorrow night.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ugh meds it is.


----------



## JadeIcing

Kashi gets spayed on the 5th.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Nela

Ali you look awesome! Corsets really suit you. Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and your furbabies and errr scaly babies. Lol. I really hope everything goes well with them and that they are all on the mend (? is that the right expression?) real soon! ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. Hopefully they are on the med. Teresa started meds yesterday. Harli is eating the stuff they gave me mind you not doing it everyday though. Quinn (viper) escaped twice. Little brat scared the crap out ofme.


----------



## JadeIcing

Out for a walk.


----------



## JadeIcing

More on the walk later...



So this is my new set up...











Start with pictures of Harlequin Jinx































Quinn Mallory
















The one in the corner is Madison Sage...






Madison has the full tail...
















These guys or girls are very hard to take pictures of.

Jackie Jax bka Jax


























Isadora Charlotte aka Isa




































Jax and Isa









































Now Bo with some shots trying to show her length.


----------



## NZminilops

I love the lizards.

You're looking skinny!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I go up and down.


----------



## Dragonrain

Awesome pictures of the lizards!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you


----------



## myheart

How is Harli doing? Is she feeling better? I love her beautiful black eyes; she has such a nice looking face.

I also really like that front-pic of Jax. That's one of those pics where one has to wonder what the critter is thinking. You've had her for a long time, haven't you?


----------



## JadeIcing

Harlie seems to be doing better.

I have had Jax 5 and a half years.  She is something else.


----------



## Momto3boys

Bo is looking great....oh how I love him :heartbeat:


----------



## JadeIcing

Bo is awesome


----------



## JadeIcing

So I posted on Facebook but I am posting it here. I am going to the doctor on today at 2:15. I need to get my mental and physical health in control. Tuesday was scary and I don't want to deal with that again.


----------



## myheart

Panic attack?


----------



## JadeIcing

Panic attacks are normal. Not sure what yet but was bleeding for just under 24hrs with intense abdominal pains.


----------



## myheart

If you care to, keep us posted if it's not too personal.

:hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I take an anti anxiety for panic attacks i was having, dont know if you looked into that. Hope you are ok, email or text me and let me know if you are ok hugs


----------



## JadeIcing

No problem sharing. I had bloodwork today. Making an appt to get ultrasound done next week.  Than an appt the 12th to go over results.


----------



## Momto3boys

I hope you feel better soon, Ali :hugsquish:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## Bunny parents

Hey, Ali. How are you ? I hope you feel better.  And what about Harlie ? :hug2: Hugs for you guys.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am ok still having some pains but otherwise ok.

Harlie is doing better. Had her/his first shed.


----------



## JadeIcing

I so have a massive update that I just have to do this afternoon. Please harass me if I don't.


----------



## Nela

I am waiting. I have been thinking of you. I hope you are okay!


----------



## Kitty88

How are you feeling today? And how is the Crew doing?


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so update time. 

Moi: I am ok blood results in and they came back fine. Now to make an appt for the ultrasound. Now on the emotional front. Not so great. I am going back to fostering the way I am supposed to. My fosters are supposed to constantly rotate so I get the ones who need help. So because of that fosters have changed. That will get its own update. 

DH: He has been a rock through all this.

Rabbits: 

Ringo: Is his usual dippy self. Not sure I mentioned but we are pretty sure he has some hearing loss.

Connor: Seems lost, he really misses Dallas. Its really hard to see. He is isolating himself a lot.

Teresa: Is the same no major changes. She is on meds. Wait and see I guess. I won't lie for over 6mnths Peg can tell you I have said I have been prepared to lose her. 

Elvis: He is a dork who just wants attention. He needs a lot less since from us since he bonded with Teresa.

Wyatt: Seems grumpy well more than usual. I know he misses Dallas not more than Connor but he does.

Chibi: Seems a little lost, angry actually. All three seem to stay on the first floor where Dallas last was.

Apple: She is the sweetest thing. I could pet her for hours and never tire.

Gabriel: Is his usual self except.... He has gained a LOT of control. He is standing more and rolling a LOT less.

Fallon: Has turned into the most perfect bunny ever. She will make someone a lucky person. She will be moving to another foster home soon.

Nala: Has moved to our adoption spot at the store we work with.

Dermot or is it Dempsey: Is our new foster! Supposedly he had some issues... We haven't seen them. He is a flemish mix.... Now I will let you tell me who he reminds you of....












Next post the rest of the household.


----------



## JadeIcing

The dog Kashi: We are taking her to my parents tomorrow so she can be spayed on Friday. She will stay there for a bit before returning.

Lizards:

Bo(BTS): Has started to slow down on her eatting. Normal for this time of year.

Jax(Leo): She is such a mellow leo. So freaking calm.

Isa(Leo): Man she has bloomed into such an awesome little thing. I am so in love with her. So blessed to watch her bloom.

Madison(viper): He/She is so calm. 

Quinn(viper): Is a freaking nut ball! Likes to take swan dives off my hand. 

Harli (AFT): Is doing a lot better. Went through a shed had to help a little with the underside of her tail.


----------



## myheart

Good to hear that most every one is well. 

Sorry to hear the boys are still grieving. Have they decided to sit together, or are they sticking it out alone? I noticed that my Zappa and Callie did their own thing for a while after Patrick left us, but now they are almost inseparable. Maybeyour boysneed a bit more time.

Such a cute new foster-bun!! It would be some great news to hear if fosters are getting adopted before all of the Holiday hub-bub starts. 

Good to hear Harli is doing better. Maybe she was feeling punky because it was her first shed, or maybe she just wanted to keep you on your toes..... 

Apple.... can't say enough about reading any update about her. Give her extra smooches from me, will ya? :hearts

I do hope that your tests are okay, Ali. You do so much to keep it all together, and we all would hate to even think of anything bad happening to you. Sending extra hugs your way... :hug:

myheart


----------



## Nela

Still thinking of you and yours. Glad the blood tests came back normal. Do they think it was a cyst that ruptured? Those are painful 

Thinking of your lil one for her spay. Wishing her a speedy recovery! I hope Nala finds a good home, she looks so sweet. Dempsey looks like such a gentle soul! Gah, noserubs and kisses to your furbabies. 

Keep your chin up


----------



## JadeIcing

That may be what happened, it is one of the many things they think I have going on.


----------



## Pipp

:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing

So mini update my grandmas dog has been at the emergency vet since yesterday. Not sure what's up. This vets office is pissing me off.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## Momto3boys

I hope things start looking up for you soon, Ali :hug2:

And I have my fingers crossed that your Grandma's dog is OK ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing

So last night I went out with friends and had the most fun I have had in YEARS! I have had fun times, good times but not like this. Loved every moment and so am going back. Needed that.

Kashi and Bianca came through their spays just fine and Lindsay is home and slowly coming around. Seems like some how she ate something that made her deadly sick. I do NOT like this vets office. I plan on writing a letter. Not a nice one.


----------



## kirbyultra

Glad you were able to go out and have fun with friends. Sometimes you just need a release like this.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup! So addicted to WoW yet?


----------



## Dragonrain

Good for you taking some time for yourself! I'm glad you had fun.

Also glad the spays went well! Sorry to hear about your grandmas dog, but it sounds like she'll hopefully be okay. Pet emergencies are always scary!


----------



## JadeIcing

RIP Lindsay


----------



## JadeIcing

Please no one ask anything just send vibes I think I will lose Harli this weekend.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Please no one ask anything just send vibes I think I will lose Harli this weekend.



ray:


----------



## hln917

ray::hug:


----------



## kirbyultra

ray:

Yeah, I am addicted to WoW.... but, it's trial only so, hard to say. I am leaning towards not buying it for my life's sake.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone when I left the house at 3:30am she was still with us. Heading home check on her than head out to get Kashi. See how my grandma is. See my god kids. Than home.


----------



## Dragonrain

ray:
Thinking of you!


----------



## Happi Bun

Good vibes and thoughts sent your way. :sunshine:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone. Means a lot. She seems to be coming around. Tomorrow I'm home so I will be with her see how she does.


----------



## JadeIcing

She is a lot more active. I am not getting my hopes up. I had a a severe panic attack and am trying to stay calm.


----------



## myheart

Do you think this is still something from before when Harli wasn't feelingwell? Poor little baby.... I hope you are able to figure out what is bothering her.

:hug1

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

I am not sure but thinking it was something else. I have an idea but not sure.


----------



## JadeIcing

So Harlie seems better. Just had another shed. Annoyed with me having to help a little.... enough to bite the qtip. She also seems to have filled out more.


----------



## JadeIcing

Uploading our xmas tree pictures. We have 5 trees... Will take better pictures later.


----------



## JadeIcing

Our mini tree







Our Current Kids Tree It has an ornament for each one and one for me and one for Rob on it.

Dog:
Akasha Maharet 
Bunnies:
Ringo Starr
Connor Grayson
Teresa Mekare
Elvis Aaron
Wyatt Holliday Earp
Noah Chibi Ash
Gwyneth Apple Hoshi
Viper Geckos:
Madison Sage
Quinn Mallory
Leopard Geckos:
Jackie Jax
Isadora Charlotte
Blue Tongue Skink:
Bo the Snack






This is for our animals who have passed. 
Samantha Jane (bunny)
Mason Alexander (gp)
Samuel Elijah (gp)
Logan Jake (gp)
Kingsley Merlin (gp)
Hannah Celeste Montana (bunny)
Dallas Jinx Jones (bunny)






We get an ornament each year each and a joint one...

This is the joint one....






Mine






Robs






This is our main tree. 






We also have another tree that is fiber optic one. I will take better pictures asap.


----------



## JadeIcing

Harli went through a new shed and has her spunky attitude back. We are deworming her in case. By the way no idea if she is a he yet.  Also wondering if she was younger than I was told.


----------



## TinysMom

I am so happy that she is doing better...


----------



## JadeIcing

Also just took her out to feed and surprise... She looks like she may shed again.


----------



## Momto3boys

I am so glad she is geeling better 

Are those your Christmas trees for this year?? As in you're all ready for Santa??? :shock2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> I am so glad she is geeling better
> 
> Are those your Christmas trees for this year?? As in you're all ready for Santa??? :shock2:



Yup as I bought gifts I have wrapped them. 

Last year when it was time to set-up things we lost 3 of our gps in one week. We never set-up between that and tired after work....


----------



## irishbunny

Wow your early this year! Gorgeous trees  Ours won't be going up for another month or so. I love Christmas I'd have them up all year.


----------



## irishbunny

Wow your early this year! Gorgeous trees  Ours won't be going up for another month or so. I love Christmas I'd have them up all year.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you! Its just us and the animals.


----------



## Bunny parents

Love your trees and decorations


----------



## Dragonrain

Pretty trees and decorations!! We put our tree up Nov.1st last year, but are doing it later this year (maybe today). Chris wanted to paint the living room before decorating, which we are doing today if Chris ever gets out of bed to go with me to buy the paint! 

Where did you get the pirate decoration? Every year we get a new decoration for each family member, and I think a pirate one would be perfect for Kit this year!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Pretty trees and decorations!! We put our tree up Nov.1st last year, but are doing it later this year (maybe today). Chris wanted to paint the living room before decorating, which we are doing today if Chris ever gets out of bed to go with me to buy the paint!
> 
> Where did you get the pirate decoration? Every year we get a new decoration for each family member, and I think a pirate one would be perfect for Kit this year!



We get one each year they get one. 

We got it at Target :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> Love your trees and decorations


Thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing

Watching a show on Hulu called Cinderella's Sister. It is a show from South Korea... Yes there are subtiltles.


----------



## JadeIcing

So I will be cleaning up and getting ready to shoot our holiday pictures.


----------



## Momto3boys

arty0002:

YAY new pics!


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL I may take regular pictures today.


----------



## Nela

Woohoo pictures! Awww yaya you got your trees up! We went shopping for Christmas stuff on Saturday and I was disappointed. Everything we saw was too fancy schmancy... Too catalogue-ish you know what I mean? I like fun, festive, bright colors. Fun, cheerful ornaments... Bleh. I love your bunny ornament! :biggrin2:It's sweet how you have various trees for various reasons. I like to put up my christmas tree and decorations for my birthday normally. However, they only really start selling trees in December so we have to wait til then to get a real tree. I'm kind of pondering the eco-friendliness of using a real tree... Lol. I started the gift shopping as well but not wrapped yet as I haven't found paper? :?Never thought it'd be so hard to shop for christmas things here! Lol. Anywho, great job you!

Is it normal that Harli sheds so much? :?

Can't wait for pics! :flowerskiss:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Nela wrote: *


> Woohoo pictures! Awww yaya you got your trees up! We went shopping for Christmas stuff on Saturday and I was disappointed. Everything we saw was too fancy schmancy... Too catalogue-ish you know what I mean? I like fun, festive, bright colors. Fun, cheerful ornaments... Bleh.





> *Yea I like to have fun but keep it nice.*





> I love your bunny ornament! :biggrin2:





> *I have an idea... Going to pm you.*





> It's sweet how you have various trees for various reasons. I like to put up my christmas tree and decorations for my birthday normally.





> *Well you can do everything but the tree.*





> However, they only really start selling trees in December so we have to wait til then to get a real tree. I'm kind of pondering the eco-friendliness of using a real tree... Lol.





> *What about a potted one you can plant in your yard next year.*





> I started the gift shopping as well but not wrapped yet as I haven't found paper? :?Never thought it'd be so hard to shop for christmas things here! Lol. Anywho, great job you!





> *LOL I am just not going to go through what I did last year.*





> Is it normal that Harli sheds so much? :?





> *I asked and it is fine. More so with the way she has been. If she is a she and not a he. She also seems to be plumping up which contributes to the shed.*





> Can't wait for pics! :flowerskiss:


Soon. :big wink:


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


I miss my boy.


----------



## Nela

:hug2:*Hugs* I bet he misses you too...


----------



## JadeIcing

So getting my list together for xmas cards.


----------



## JadeIcing

So starting my card list who wants on it.


----------



## Bunny parents

One day we all will meet everyone we've missed again. :kiss1: I'm sure he misses you too. 
X'Mas list cards ? I'm in I'm in !  So happy X'mas is coming. I'm so excited to see how Kimiko thinks about snow and X'mas. 

Ali, I have a knitting pattern in a set, a present from my mom ( don't tell her that I already forgot how to knit :nasty: ). It's so similar to your decoration on X'mas tree, the bunny one. Did you make it ? Can you remind me how to knit ?  hehe.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> One day we all will meet everyone we've missed again. :kiss1: I'm sure he misses you too.
> X'Mas list cards ? I'm in I'm in !  So happy X'mas is coming. I'm so excited to see how Kimiko thinks about snow and X'mas.
> 
> Ali, I have a knitting pattern in a set, a present from my mom ( don't tell her that I already forgot how to knit :nasty: ). It's so similar to your decoration on X'mas tree, the bunny one. Did you make it ? Can you remind me how to knit ?  hehe.


Pm me your addy.

No I bought it at my job. I used to knit but has been YEARS since I did.


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Watching a show on Hulu called Cinderella's Sister. It is a show from South Korea... Yes there are subtiltles.


Episode 6! I love it!


----------



## irishbunny

I'd love to be able to knit, my Mam is really good, when she was a child you had to learn it. It has kind of died out here now


----------



## JadeIcing

I want to slap Eunjo.


----------



## irishbunny

Who's Eunjo? I might want to too if I knew who it was


----------



## JadeIcing

She is the main character on my South Korean soap.


----------



## Bunny parents

Ali, that's very kind of you  really, thank you, but I really don't want to bother you.  Please posting more pics of your lovely pets. That's my perfect X'mas present, yay yay  
Oh you bought it. Is there selling a knitting pattern kit ? I don't know where to look for instruction how to make it. I guess it has to lay down in the cupboard for forever.  hehe. 
Eunjo ? You don't like her ? I watched her in some Korean series and movies, I like her in " My little bride ", the rest is so so for me.


----------



## JadeIcing

So I did take pictures but haven't had time to post them. During my fosters Dempsey's time out he had a ball. Doing binkies and everything. 

I NEED to clean Bo's tank and Gabriels cage today. 

Harli seems to actually be gaining visible weight. I'm happy about that. For my own sanity I'm still prepared to lose her/him but have a little more hope. I also still have plans to possibly get another AFT in the spring. I have been talking to a breeder for a few months who should have afts hatching starting in May. Not a 100% sure I will but very intrested.


----------



## JadeIcing

Bunny parents wrote:


> Ali, that's very kind of you  really, thank you, but I really don't want to bother you.  Please posting more pics of your lovely pets. That's my perfect X'mas present, yay yay
> Oh you bought it. Is there selling a knitting pattern kit ? I don't know where to look for instruction how to make it. I guess it has to lay down in the cupboard for forever.  hehe.
> Eunjo ? You don't like her ? I watched her in some Korean series and movies, I like her in " My little bride ", the rest is so so for me.



She is a great actress her character is driving me nuts.


----------



## JadeIcing

Look at the size difference. Jax is 76g. Isa is 51g. Harli is 7 starting to tip at 8!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Isa started at 32g and is now at 51g. 19g not as much as I wish but good for her.


----------



## JadeIcing

A-AKASHA MAHERET
B-BO THE SNACK 
C-CONNOR GRAYSON
D-DALLAS JINX JONES*/\DEMON MONKEY BIRD*
E-ELVIS AARON
F-
G-Gwyneth Apple Hoshi
H-Harlequin Jinx/\Hannah Celeste Montana*/\Honey Girl*
I-Isadora Charlotte
J-JACKIE JAX
K-KINGSLEY MERLIN*
L-LOGAN JAKE*/\LONELY THE HAMSTER*
M-Madison Sage/\MASON ALEXANDER*/\MOLLY MARIE*
N-
O-
P-
Q-Quinn Mallory
R-RINGO STARR
S-SAMUEL ELIJAH* /\ SAMANTHA JANE*
T-TERESA MEKARE
U-
V-
W-WYATT EARP
X- Xavier Gabriel
Y-
Z-
* D=Deceased


----------



## JadeIcing

Took more pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing

Happy Birthday Apple!


----------



## Myia09

Happy Birthday Apple!

Poor AFT..he needs more worms! lol


----------



## JadeIcing

He/she's getting there. The deworming seems to have helped.


----------



## Dragonrain

Happy birthday Apple!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Entered the xmas contest. Anyone who is friends with me on facebook can see almost 200 pictures we took.


----------



## myheart

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Happy Birthday Apple!



Awe... I missed my little Apple's Birthday?! 

*:balloons:Happy* belated-*Birthday Apple!! *You're such a precious little treasure!!! :hearts

Sending lots of smooches and cheek-rubs to you, Apple. :big kiss:


----------



## JadeIcing

Tomorrow is Connors Bday.


----------



## myheart

:trio*Happy Birthday Connor!! :trio*

Hope your special day rocks little man!!!

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you!


----------



## Nela

Happy b-lated birthday Apple and Connor! I hope you are doing well Ali :rose:Any news on your health?


----------



## JadeIcing

I am ok still running test. Though have a gas bubble in my chest.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yummy food mind you almost fell asleep in my dish!


----------



## JadeIcing

I hate today. I freaking hate it. My status on Facebook. I'm trying to smile but today is one if the worst in my life. Today should be 4yrs with my Dallas. It is also a year that I lost Logan and Elijah.


----------



## Dragonrain

Aw I'm sorry. Anniversary like that are always tough.:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks. Tough but that is life. Right now I have one friend that has been the best help the last few weeks. Thank god for Jessi.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey don't forget to vote in the Hoppy Holidays contest.


----------



## Nela

Sending you lots of love. I'm sorry things are so rough...


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing

Work is boring!!!!


----------



## irishbunny

Tell me about it!


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm at work, it's crappy out. I just want to go home!


----------



## JadeIcing

Getting picked up in a few hours and I am going nuts! For the first time going to scrapbook with someone else. Hehe sounds silly but I can not wait!


----------



## Nela

I'd so steal you to come scrapbooking with me. Have a blast!


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol I will. I was trying to figure what to take. My friend said bring it all.


----------



## RandomWiktor

Wow, Izzy is looking great  Love the new addition, too.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you! She has changed so much. Her face is filling out. Shes awesome.


----------



## JadeIcing

All cages and tanks clean.


----------



## JadeIcing

So in the last few days I got my holiday album done, Chibi, Elvis and Wyatts scrapbooks done. I am determained to finish atleast 3 tomorrow. First Connor, than Apple than Ringo, than Teresa. Montanas and Dallas I am not ready to work on yet. 

Than next year starts the BIG project.


----------



## JadeIcing

So today sucks. Making a tough call but sometimes the right thing is the hardest.

So things haven't changed with Harli. She won't eat on her own. Hasn't really grown. We couldn't get a fresh stool sample so we treated to be on the safe side. So at this point everything that could be done has been. Waiting on a call from the vet and we will go from there. We are thinking it may be time to let go.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so one thing to try and if it doesn't work than it's time.Â


----------



## myheart

ray:


----------



## Nela

Aww man, I hope this works! ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Me too. I am prepared if she doesn't make it but I am starting to admit that it will suck to high heaven if she doesn't. I am trying this to know I have tried everything. If this doesn't than I know I am doing the right thing.

At first we were considering finding out about putting her down ourselves but in the end we both agree that we will take her to the vet.


----------



## Dragonrain

How's she doing? My thoughts are with you, and her!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Not better not worse. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm so sorry. It's especially awful when you don't know what is really wrong with your ill animal and the vets don't know either. Sending good vibes that she starts improving.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yea. I'm very mixed I'm sad, frustrated, confused etc.


----------



## JadeIcing

Im holding Harli but its time to let go.


----------



## myheart

I'm so sorry Ali. Harli is such a pretty little girl.If there is something wrong with her that you can't figure out, then maybe you are right about letting her go. It's not the easiest thing to make such a decision, but you did everything you could to perk her back up. 

ray: Sending good vibes to you and Harli.

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

I fed her and helped her a little. She has to let me know. She perked up once I handled her. Even bit me.  she's something else.


----------



## hartleybun

ray:ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

RIP Harlequin Jinx you were with us for a short time but you had a hell of an impact on me.


----------



## jcl_24

I'm sorry about Harli, Alicia.

Please take some comfort in knowing you did everything you could to save such a loved pet.

RIP Harli:rose:. Those who love you will never forget you.

Jo xx


----------



## myheart

I'm so sorry Ali.... :hug:

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I'm just blah. Since Nov of last year... 2 dogs, 2 rabbits, 3 guinea pigs, and now Harli.


----------



## myheart

I understand what you mean...

Same thing here with me since I lost Luna, Patrick, and Ellie within two years' time. I can't seem to bounce back either because I miss them sodarn much. I don't think my heart has ever felt so empty.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry Ali....RIP little guy.


----------



## Dragonrain

RIP Harli. I'm so sorry for your loss :hug1


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nela

Sending you lots of love :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I just want to scream.


----------



## JadeIcing

So I am going to try and sell Harlis tank and Isas tank to get Isa a bigger one.


----------



## JadeIcing

It's really odd. I have struggled with how have I done so well with Isa and the vipers. Isa had a rough start before getting to Ren. She came and was still needing a little TLC. The vipers are so small and seem so much more delicate, yet they have thrived. The person who got that got me into the vipers, has had so many issues with hers. She got four and is down to just one. We both have done everything we needed to do and more but some how both failed. Eh what can I do? I know I tried it all but it didn't work. 

Now I am working towards making things better with the other animals. Bunnies I know we won't be adding for a long time. At the start of this year I had 9 and am down to 7. Lizards I had 2 and went up to 6 but am down to 5. That I will add to when it seems right.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ugh I am struggling. To many missing from this holiday season. I want all my babies back. 

So in this post I am going to list animals that you guys know and some from the past.

Bunnies we are missing...
Thumper my husbands childhood rabbit. Without Thumper we would never have started with rabbits.
Sam my first female bunny.
Halo a rescue that the neglect was to much.
Chaka my moms first foster.
Montana my brat princess.
Dallas part of my heart and soul. Miss him to much.
Calypso my flemmie who lived with Peg.
Sport a lionhead that Peg owned.

Birds...
Demon Monkey Bird. Refused to fly. Knew how but just wouldn't.
Honey Girl the most friendly finch in the world. So special so unique.
Capt. Hook and Peter Pan fabulous boys.
Evander Hollyfield and Molly

Dogs...
Jeannie
Joey
Cocomo
Princess
Lady
Molly Marie my heart dog. I still miss her.
Sandy
Brittany 16yrs with her was not enough. I can't believe you won't be here on christmas.
Lyndsay my dogs sister. 


Guinea Pigs:
Mace Rob still misses him like crazy
Elijah and Logan god my first gps. Miss you guys.
Merlin my heart. Why did you leave??

Hamsters:
Romeo
Juilet
Run DMC

Gerbil:
Lonely

Fish so many to name but I cant forget Ugly and Oscar.

Last but not least my sweet Harli who didn't get to see christmas. I'm sorry sweetheart really wish things had been different.


----------



## Dragonrain

:hug1

It's always hard around Christmas time to think about those we have lost, and to try to go on celebrating without them. I had Christmas tree ornaments made with pictures of each of my babies who are no longer with us. It's hard looking at their pictures on the tree sometimes, but I like to think that this way, in a small way, they can still be a part of our holiday each year.

I wanted to stop in to tell you that Wyatt's Christmas banner looks so cute at the top of the site!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing

So another day of scrapbooking with my friend. Cards, and gifts are sent out. I didn't send out half of my normal amount.


----------



## Nela

*Hugs* I hope you have fun scrapbooking. I have to do some myself as I have decided to make one for my best friend. How are the pets doing?


----------



## JadeIcing

Everyone is ok. They are good.


----------



## JadeIcing

Elijah
Logan
Merlin
Brittany (two days before the ani of when Sam passed)
Calypso
Montana
Dallas
Lyndsay
Harli

These losses were all from Nov of last year to now. The last three since Sept. Nice it does come in threes.... Elijah, Logan and Jake were all in a weeks time. Brit in may, Calypso in June and Montana in July. Dallas in Sept, Lyndsay in Nov and Harli this month.


----------



## Nela

Merry Christmas to you and yours!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you! Same to you!


----------



## Dragonrain

Merry Christmas!!

I got your card too! It's very cute, thanks so much!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Merry Christmas Ali! And Merry Christmas to your whole zoo crew. I got your card & the Mr. Squiggles. Thank you so much  It was such a wonderful surprise on Christmas Eve! :hearts


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

I am stuck home sick. Not fair. I think I will grab geckos and play with my new camera.


----------



## JadeIcing

This is what I buy for litter 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/horse-stalls-accessories/horse-stall-accessories/horse-stall-tools/equine-fresh-trade-pelletized-bedding-for-horses-40-lbs--2181006

This is what I buy for treats...

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/horse-treats/dumor-apple-carrot-horse-treat-5015000

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/horse-treats/dumor-174-molasses-flavored-treats-5069295

http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/horse-treats/dumor-oatmeal-rasin-honey-flavored-horse-treats-4-lbs-5029130

This the pellets I feed....

http://www.tractorsupply.com/livestock/livestock-feed/rabbit-feed/select-series-trade-pro-formula-rabbit-food-50-lb--2424129


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am stuck home sick. Not fair. I think I will grab geckos and play with my new camera.


----------



## Nela

LOL! Someone doesn't like you playing with the camera... Hehehe :biggrin2:Thank youuuu for my envelope, I got it today :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

YES! Was the bunny ok???


----------



## MiniLopHop

This time of year can be hard missing our loved ones. Elvis was my first cat as an adult, he was such a lover. He would follow me everywhere and sleep on my pillow. It has been two and a half years since he passed and I still miss him dearly.
Your geckos are beautiful but I'm not sure how thrilled they were with the photo shoot.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. Missing them never stops. They were more annoyed I didn't let them escape than the pictures.


----------



## kirbyultra

Oh my god it's terrible out. Being stuck at home isn't so bad. Being sick sucks though. Feel better


----------



## Nela

The bunny was awesome! :biggrin2:Jeff found it adorable too. The card was great. I loved how personal it was since you made it. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## JadeIcing

Better at work.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Glad you had a good day at work.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing

Sick in Bed Gives me Photoshoot time


----------



## JadeIcing

Happy Gotcha Day Chibi. My superglue.


----------



## irishbunny

Happy gotcha day Chibi


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you!


----------



## irishbunny

I had a dream about you last night Ali lol! Except it wasn't really you because you lived in the middle of the countryside, in Texas! Must have been because your blog was the last thing I looked at on ro before going to bed  Ha ha I sound like a right weirdo.


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol to funny!!!


----------

